# Let's find a decent cover for the new Apple Ipad



## Eeyore

Some of us have decided to order/pre-order the new apple Ipad. The one thing lacking is a nice luxurious case for our new toy. I have a beautiful Oberon case for the K2 and a Noreve black leather Ambition case for my DX. Apple currently has this pseudo vinyl case made from recycled PVC for pre-order for $39 for the Ipad.

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC361ZM/A?mco=MTcyMTgwMzg

Most posters who tried the case at the Apple Ipad unveiling in San Francisco went "meh" when they handled the case. I think this thing will probably also smell strongly of vinyl/plastic when it arrives at the house.

So the search is on for a new replacement. Becca has posted on one of the ipad boards looking for new ideas for the cover design so we know Oberon is going to come out with something nice. Noreve in France also has a button to push to be notified when they have something ready.

Here's some links of what I think are the nicer designs soon to be coming out. I do have a preference for fine leather, just love the smell .

[Please note there are currently no prices set yet. I am not affiliated with any of the websites listed here.]

From the folks at Happy Owl Studio are some fine leather wallets and clutches for the new ipad. I think this might be the way to go for me.

http://www.happyowlstudio.com/

From SF bags are various suede leather bags and slip-ons for the ipad.

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/ipad-cases.php

M-edge has everything from leather to canvas and polypropylene for the smart fitting ipad-on-the-go.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-executive.psp

And out of topic, I emailed Decalgirl and Amie from CS emailed back that they have an ipad on order to design and fit new skins for it. So stand-by!

If you have any ideas, please let us know. It is now a countdown until April 3rd for the Wifi and late April for those of us waiting for the 3G version.

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

I like this one:



particularly in the red....


----------



## Eeyore

(Using his best Ricardo Montalban voice) "Ahh, the feel of fine Corin-thian leather."  

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard

pidgeon92 said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> particularly in the red....


Oooh! Isn't that gorgeous!

I was out today looking at netbook cases, but I gave up because what I really want is a case.

Do we know the dimensions of the ipad and if a DX case might at all work for it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hsuthard said:


> Oooh! Isn't that gorgeous!
> 
> I was out today looking at netbook cases, but I gave up because what I really want is a case.
> 
> Do we know the dimensions of the ipad and if a DX case might at all work for it?


From Wikipedia and at least one other site:
Dimensions 
9.56 in (24.3 cm) (h)
7.47 in (19.0 cm) (w)
0.5 in (1.3 cm) (d)

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> I like this one:


I really like this one.

Maybe I'm missing something, but how the heck is this supposed to hold the ipad, keys, lipgloss and cellphone??


----------



## hsuthard

OK, so here's the DX compared to the iPad:

10.4" x 7.2" x 0.38"
9.56" x 7.47" x 0.5"

Hmmm, seems like a big size difference for a case. So much for that idea!

Here's some more cover, snap on cases and regular:

http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ipad.asp

and another:

http://www.ikit.com/productdetails.php?UsedForURLFriendlyName=Mac&ProductURLFriendlyName=iPad_dura_Case


----------



## hsuthard

And just to complicate things, it seems the Wifi version of the iPad is a different size!










I don't know if it's enough to matter, 0.3mm wider and 0.1mm taller.


----------



## hsuthard

Some more:

These are cute!
http://www.quirky.com/products/30

This one looks nice, but I'm worried I'd lose the front?
http://modulrcase.com/case.php

This is gorgeous:


----------



## jaspertyler

I will probably get an oberon.  I emailed them earlier this week and received an email back that they are planning to work on making an ipad case.    The one posted above in blue and red is VERY nice though!


----------



## planet_janet

Hmm, I didn't realize that the Apple iPad case is vinyl/PVC!  I couldn't tell from the Apple website what the material is. For me, it looks like just the right combination of form and function, but I'm not crazy about the vinyl/PVC factor.  I don't want a sleeve, I don't want anything with extra pockets, and I don't want anything that will add too much bulk/weight to the iPad.  I see that M-Edge makes a gold leather iPad case that matches my M-Edge gold leather Kindle sleeve!  *Swoon*


----------



## Eeyore

planet_janet said:


> Hmm, I didn't realize that the Apple iPad case is vinyl/PVC! I couldn't tell from the Apple website what the material is. For me, it looks like just the right combination of form and function, but I'm not crazy about the vinyl/PVC factor. I don't want a sleeve, I don't want anything with extra pockets, and I don't want anything that will add too much bulk/weight to the iPad. I see that M-Edge makes a gold leather iPad case that matches my M-Edge gold leather Kindle sleeve! *Swoon*


Here's a link on the review of the official Apple case along with some better close-up pictures.

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/apple-ipad-case/

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard

This is a nice option:









http://longlivebooks.com/bookforipadmacbo.html


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> This is a nice option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://longlivebooks.com/bookforipadmacbo.html


Oooh, and there's one for Kindle too - and you can customize the cover and spine with your own text. Pricey, but very cool!


----------



## planet_janet

Eeyore said:


> Here's a link on the review of the official Apple case along with some better close-up pictures.
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/apple-ipad-case/
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks for the link! The pictures are helpful.


----------



## Bren S.

pidgeon92 said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> particularly in the red....


Beautiful covers. 

I ordered the iPad case Apple offered and I am sure it will be fine.

I enjoyed looking the covers offered in the links though.


----------



## kindle1989

Thanks for the information, very usefull, if you have more information please tell us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you haven't spent enough yet:



$209

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie

I have ordered the hard graft sleeve. I went ahead and ordered their covers for my other stuff also. It looks wonderful and I will let yall know what it is like when I get it....

http://shop.hardgraft.com/products


----------



## loca

Ah, looks like the choices are plenty already .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleChickie said:


> I have ordered the hard graft sleeve. I went ahead and ordered their covers for my other stuff also. It looks wonderful and I will let yall know what it is like when I get it....
> 
> http://shop.hardgraft.com/products


Here's the image for the iPad sleeve that I found on their website:









The one you posted looks like the Kindle case? 
http://shop.hardgraft.com/product/kindle-case

Cool stuff, but I know some folks don't like the feel of wool felt. Looking forward to hearing a full report from you!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you haven't spent enough yet:
> 
> 
> 
> That is really pretty, but a bit pricey! I wish the corners weren't so exposed, too.
> $209
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

The medge on looks nice!


----------



## profsusan

This one looks lovely:
http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320

Like the Apple case, it can be propped at several angles for hands-free viewing and more comfortable typing. This looks cute, too, and pretty tough:
http://www.hardcandycases.com/ipad-smoothskin.html

I pre-ordered the Apple case, but I may cancel it, especially since it will ship two weeks after my iPad arrives. It doesn't have a clasp or anything to keep it shut, does it?

I just knew the cover enabling would spill over to the iPad threads, especially you Oberon devotees! 

PS: there's this cheeky little number, too. The wings offer extra security....
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=41296440


----------



## mlewis78

The imaxi is hilarious!  I actually like the green one folded up, but opened . . . yikes.


----------



## ayuryogini

I kind of like this one: Tuff-luv's Napa case:

According to cnet:
"Case in point: Tuff-Luv's leather Napa iPad case, which is due to hit Amazon in mid-April with a $49.99 price tag (it comes in multiple colors). We're not sure what protective case will work best for the iPad, but the Tuff-Luv is designed to both protect and prop up the device from four different angles. "


----------



## hsuthard

ayuryogini said:


> I kind of like this one: Tuff-luv's Napa case:
> it's supposed to be carried by Amazon when it comes out, and come in different colors.


That looks very nice - any detail on price? I like how it looks so adjustable and protective.


----------



## Eeyore

Slightly out of topic, this neat aluminum iPad stand has potential as a portable. A bit pricy though. Called the Skadoosh flip stand. Will even fit iPads with certain types of covers. Can be seen here:

http://www.jadu-industries.com/iPad-Accessories/iPad-Stand.html

No relation to the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

I just discovered a great website for info on the iPad:
padgadget.com

They discuss apps, accessories, etc. It seems pretty informative.


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> I just discovered a great website for info on the iPad:
> padgadget.com
> 
> They discuss apps, accessories, etc. It seems pretty informative.


Ohhhh, I like it! Will be there for the next 2 hours reading. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## profsusan

I like the look of these -- very much like Moleskine notebooks.

http://www.marware.com/products/iPad

I'll probably use my laptop case until the Apple iPad case I ordered arrives in mid-April. After that I'll transfer all my Kindle case indecision to finding the right iPad case. (My life has been very dull since my Kindle found its perfect cover-mate!)


----------



## ayuryogini

This is a nice one too:
quirky.com called the Cloak; $42 made of non-slip rubber.


----------



## KindleChickie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's the image for the iPad sleeve that I found on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one you posted looks like the Kindle case?
> http://shop.hardgraft.com/product/kindle-case
> 
> Cool stuff, but I know some folks don't like the feel of wool felt. Looking forward to hearing a full report from you!
> 
> Betsy


The one I posted is the iPad case, you just select the case size (device) when you order. Basically, he has the dark felt with natural colored leather and the lighter felt with dark leather. In order for me to get a full matching set for all my devices, I had to choose the color I did.


----------



## jaspertyler

I have a marware case on my iphone and I like it a lot


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleChickie said:


> The one I posted is the iPad case, you just select the case size (device) when you order. Basically, he has the dark felt with natural colored leather and the lighter felt with dark leather. In order for me to get a full matching set for all my devices, I had to choose the color I did.


OK, it looked like the Kindle case was a horizontal orientation and the iPad had a vertical orientation, I misunderstood. Thanks for clarifying!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

I think I found the case I want to order. It is from Pielframa in Spain, made out of fine European leather. Choice of colors (even pink) and either clasp or magnetic closure. [Click on the color palette to see what it would look like.] The design is very similar to Apple's case where you can fold the back around so you can type with the iPad. Simple, yet elegant.

http://www.pielframa.com/ipad-magnetic-cases.htm

Price is 110 Euros, approx $150 US. Price _includes_ courier shipping. I think Black with the magnetic closure for me.  If you want leather/ostrich or leather/crocodile the price goes up to 130 Euros, approx $175 US.

Best Wishes!


----------



## corkyb

Eeyore,
They are beautiful.  I think that Luvshitsu bought one of these for her kindle.  Not sure whether she liked it or not.  YOu might want to check with her.
Looks like a great case for the ipad.  She might have had trouble with the color or something.  I Can't remember.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's a very simple, classic design, thanks for sharing!  Can't wait to hear what you think when you get it in hand.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore said:


> I think I found the case I want to order. It is from Pielframa in Spain, made out of fine European leather. Choice of colors (even pink) and either clasp or magnetic closure.


Absolutely beautiful leather. Thanks for sharing this. If only it came in purple (sigh)...


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> If only it came in purple (sigh)...


Here's your purple, ayuryogini. (Click on the purple color to see it.)

http://www.beyzacases.com/pd-apple-ipad-thinvelope-sleeve.cfm

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore said:


> Here's your purple, ayuryogini. (Click on the purple color to see it.)
> 
> http://www.beyzacases.com/pd-apple-ipad-thinvelope-sleeve.cfm
> 
> Best Wishes!


Gorgeous!! thanks for sharing; now if only Pielframa would take that on.


----------



## AZRaptor

I ordered the generic Apple one for now which should hold me over until Oberon Design releases an iPad cover. They already make covers for Kindles, Sonys and Nooks so I'm sure they'll do one for the iPad. Love their stuff.


----------



## Eeyore

Corkyb, I had pm'd luvshitzu about her Pielframa case. She had purchased one for her Kindle DX and said it was horrible. She directed me to her review at Amazon.

"Just got my hot pink Piel Frama Cover for my Kindle DX and the inside fit is terrible. The leather doesn't lie flat, with huge gaps bowing outward and the Kindle is too loose in the leather frame. If it were to fall, the Kindle would slide right out the end. The actual cover is also bowed and there is no way to hold it shut. The actual leather on the outside of the cover is very pretty and with great stitching, but the inside is a disaster. It is going back to [...] for a refund." "I currently have a Piel Frama case for my iTouch and it fits snugly inside the case. That one also had a slight gap that worked in after a day or so.
The DX Piel Frama case I got was in no way able to hold the DX inside the case and the extra leather strips on the top of the Kindle were almost a good half inch too big. It obviously was not made correctly and I'll bet that the entire shipment was botched.
I am happy for you that your DX fits nicely in the case."

Reading other entries on the Amazon site on other Pielframa cases the ratings were either 4-5 stars or 1 star. One extreme or the other. I think I'll hold off and wait to see what Noreve puts together. I have a Noreve case for the DX and their work is extraordinary.

Best Wishes!


----------



## KindleChickie

I received my Wool felt cases yesterday.  They are at the front office of our community, I just have to go pick them up.


----------



## Eeyore

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it KindleChickie!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleChickie said:


> I received my Wool felt cases yesterday. They are at the front office of our community, I just have to go pick them up.


Well? We wanna see!

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

always wanted a vaja case for my phone and never got one.
Check these out though:

http://www.vajacases.com/

Paula ny


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I love these! Thanks for the link


----------



## planet_janet

I picked up the Apple case yesterday with my iPad.  At first I was a bit underwhelmed, but now I think it's great. With the cover folded back and secured with the little flap that keeps it in place, it makes it so easy to type on the keyboard in landscape mode. I am able to use correct keyboarding style instead of "pecking" with my fingers (disclaimer--I have tiny hands). That fact alone makes the case worthwhile, because without the case (or something to help prop the iPad up), I end up "pecking" the keys. I'm not sure how well this case will hold up over time, but for now, I'm pleased with it.

Typed on my iPad.


----------



## KindleChickie

Sorry about the false start, what was at the office was my new M-Edge cover.  Still awaiting the wool felt ones.


----------



## hsuthard

I saw on padgadget.com that the apple store was selling the Apple case AND a Belkin Vue case as well. And still no word from M-Edge on their iPad cover prices or availability.


----------



## Eeyore

planet_janet said:


> I picked up the Apple case yesterday with my iPad. At first I was a bit underwhelmed, but now I think it's great.


I received my Apple case from Fedex yesterday and after opening it I agree. Very underwhelmed. It has a padded neoprene rubber feel to it, possibly so gripping would be easier. It does seem to pick-up every dust particle in the house.  With constant opening, folding and closing of the cover I think it might last about 6 months before tearing at the folds. Luckily, it has very little rubber/vinyl smell. By this afternoon, all the smell was gone.

Definitely have to get a nice leather case for the 3G !

Best Wishes!


----------



## yogini2

I looked at all the covers available.  All disappointing to me.  One is more heavily constructed so that you can drop it and it may live.  I didn't buy a cover yet.  I'm waiting for all the cool ones that should be out later.  I don't plan on carrying it around with me at this point.

Yogini


----------



## fairoasis

pidgeon92 said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> particularly in the red....


Thanks for sharing! I want the red one. Hope they release soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got my cover today. It is better on the iPad then off--it doesn't seem like much but on the iPad it seems very business like. I do want a shield for the front screen, have to decide which to get. Eventually I'll get a better cover, but for now this will do nicely.

Pros--fits well, cut outs are perfect for access, gives good protection, doesn't add much bulk. Adds about 6 oz of weight. Still fits in my Vera Bradley bowler.
Cons--feels like a non-stick surface (which it is), does pick up a lot of dust and show everything.

Pics and comments at http://bit.ly/97BdnD

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I got the Invisible Shield by ZAGG at Best Buy today. I guess they will install it foe you, but I found out after I returned to my office. My first attempt looked horrible with lots of bubbles, but I was able to peel it back up half at a time and redo it. The key is to have the adhesive side pretty wet. There are instructions along with a squeegie and spray. It looks really great now. It was $29.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you go to the www.zagg.com site, you can register in their contest to win an iPad and get a 20 per cent off coupon for one of their products.  Of course, then you have to install it yourself!  I'm thinking that's what I'll do.  Once you got it on, do you like the way it feels/looks>  Does it affect the look of the apps?

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I like how it looks now!  I was pretty upset with my first try. It has kind of a pebble (bigger than a skin's pebble) texture but still pretty nice looking. I will try to take a picture of it tonight to show what I'm talking about. Hubby is picking up a case for me from the best buy by his office (mine was out).

I really wish the cool cases were available now.


----------



## Emily King

I wanted to add that I do really like it and can hardly notice that it is there. It doesn't affect how the apps look and has a slightly stickier feel than the normal screen. That is to be expected though, since you are comparing shiny glass to some sort of plastic stuff.


----------



## JeffM

I highly suggest you get a PhantomSkinz version instead for a screen protector. I did a ton of research when I wrapped my phone and PS makes a much higher quality (cheaper too) shield.

http://phantomskinz.com/appleipad.aspx


----------



## Dana

Oberon is working on iPad covers as we speak...........


----------



## Emily King

The standard case is really ugly and weird texture, but functionally it is pretty good. Normally I would not have paid that much for an ok case, but it really needed something to protect it. I've taken pictures and will load as soon as I'm done with dinner.


----------



## Rasputina

I need to get a case, but I was too impatient at the Apple store to look at the all the ones they had.


----------



## Bren S.

EKing said:


> I got the Invisible Shield by ZAGG at Best Buy today. I guess they will install it foe you, but I found out after I returned to my office. My first attempt looked horrible with lots of bubbles, but I was able to peel it back up half at a time and redo it. The key is to have the adhesive side pretty wet. There are instructions along with a squeegie and spray. It looks really great now. It was $29.99.


Yep that's what I have on mine and I had Best Buy put it on.
Also the $29.99 price comes with Zagg's lifetime guarantee,so if a corner comes up or it gets blemishes etc they will replace it for life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pics and comments at http://bit.ly/97BdnD


I posted pics (link above). Let me know if you have trouble seeing them.










Betsy


----------



## Emily King

Weird. I posted pictures of the screen and the post disappeared. The one shot is to show that the screen still looks great with it on. The other is my attempt to show the slight texture it has - barely noticeable at all.

Let's try this one again:


----------



## Rasputina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I posted pics (link above). Let me know if you have trouble seeing them.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, those were quite helpful.


----------



## Anne

pidgeon92 said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> particularly in the red....


I like these who sells them?


----------



## pidgeon92

Anne said:


> I like these who sells them?


Apparently, no one. They have yet to update their website, and haven't posted on FaceBook in about a week. No updates as to ordering, shipping, or pricing. Starting to look like vaporware.

http://www.happyowlstudio.com/


----------



## Anne

pidgeon92 said:


> Apparently, no one. They have yet to update their website, and haven't posted on FaceBook in about a week. No updates as to ordering, shipping, or pricing. Starting to look like vaporware.
> 
> http://www.happyowlstudio.com/


Thanks Pidgeon


----------



## Rasputina

I still want the M-Edge one. Just waiting for them to be released for sale. I ordered an ipad travel bag from Borsa Bella in Twilight fabric to match all my other bags from her.


----------



## ayuryogini

corkyb said:


> always wanted a vaja case for my phone and never got one.
> Check these out though:
> 
> http://www.vajacases.com/
> 
> Paula ny


I especially love the one with the crystals; it's GORGEOUS!!!
One can dream (sigh...)


----------



## Jesslyn

I'm interested in fellow iPad-er's opinions. Doesn't it seem like you need a case that converts to a stand for the iPad? It is kindof a pita to pull out of the sleeve that I currently have to constantly put the thing on a stand. I really like the Tuff Luv case, but am going to have to use the Apple case until it ships. I can't take it anymore.

On another note, check out the skins from Gelaskins and DecalGirl. My favs below:


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> I especially love the one with the crystals; it's GORGEOUS!!!
> One can dream (sigh...)


Crystals? What crystals? Are you talking about their logo in the bottom center of the case? That is made out of solid sterling silver.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Jesslyn said:


> I'm interested in fellow iPad-er's opinions. Doesn't it seem like you need a case that converts to a stand for the iPad? It is kindof a pita to pull out of the sleeve that I currently have to constantly put the thing on a stand. I really like the Tuff Luv case, but am going to have to use the Apple case until it ships. I can't take it anymore.
> 
> On another note, check out the skins from Gelaskins and DecalGirl. My favs below:


I'm partial to the Moontree. The summerOasis is nice and bright though.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I'm not planning on keeping mine in the case all the time. Which is why I want the M-Edge one. I'll just keep it in the case for overnight and storing and travel.


----------



## hsuthard

Eeyore said:


> Crystals? What crystals? Are you talking about their logo in the bottom center of the case? That is made out of solid sterling silver.
> 
> Best Wishes!


She means this one! It's gorgeous, but $350.


----------



## Eeyore

Wow, didn't see that one the last time I looked.    Very nice! And you can customize the crystals color too.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

I sent a letter to the folks at M-edge and asked if they would have case that can be used as stands.  I was assured that they will have more than one.  So now I have to find something quick and cheap while waiting for them.





....looks at watch......


----------



## Jesslyn

I'm going to wait for M-edge for my 'real' iPad case, but in the meantime got this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160421230628&Category=158851&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1#ht_1985wt_970 
It was cheaper than the Apple case and I can finally relax. I totally hate the silicone thing I bought


----------



## Eeyore

Jesslyn, let us know how the eBay case works out.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Jesslyn said:


> I sent a letter to the folks at M-edge and asked if they would have case that can be used as stands. I was assured that they will have more than one. So now I have to find something quick and cheap while waiting for them.
> 
> ....looks at watch......


The platform and executive are on their site for ipad, they just aren't available for purchase yet.


----------



## KindleChickie

Eeyore said:


> I think I found the case I want to order. It is from Pielframa in Spain, made out of fine European leather. Choice of colors (even pink) and either clasp or magnetic closure. [Click on the color palette to see what it would look like.] The design is very similar to Apple's case where you can fold the back around so you can type with the iPad. Simple, yet elegant.
> 
> http://www.pielframa.com/ipad-magnetic-cases.htm
> 
> Price is 110 Euros, approx $150 US. Price _includes_ courier shipping. I think Black with the magnetic closure for me.  If you want leather/ostrich or leather/crocodile the price goes up to 130 Euros, approx $175 US.
> 
> Best Wishes!


That is gorgeous. Would love an Ostrich.


----------



## jaspertyler

I wish Oberon or Medge would come out with their cases soon.  
I just bought a case that I kind of like (it is a sleeve).  I would like to get a case from one of the above companies but may not if something else comes out first!


----------



## Rasputina

I posted yesterday over in the M-Edge official thread in the accessories forum asking if they had release dates for their ipad cases yet. Last I checked no answer yet.


----------



## Bren S.

I guess I am the exception or something,but I have found I like the Apple case I ordered.
Is there room for improvement? Sure, but overall I like it.
It's slim,as in it almost seems like a folder,and can be used in a couple of different positions(ie as a stand to hold the iPad upright,and also can be used laying down and gives just the right slope for touchscreen typing).

Of course that's not to say that I won't find others I like as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I also like the Apple cover and don't expect to replace it anytime soon.  Of course, I also was OK with the Amazon cover for my K1 but ended up buying 2 Oberons!  

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

I went ahead and ordered the apple cover; i couldn't find it in stock anywhere here in town despite two apple stores and three best buys with ipads. Hopefully it won't be too long getting here. In the meantime, I have a cheap clearanced neoprene sleeve for a netbook that fits nicely. When M-Edge releases their covers, I'll get one of those for the 2nd iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Another satisfied owner of the apple cover here.  Compactand gives decent cover and protection for the bulk.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Has this one been posted yet?

http://templebags.com/blog/?p=1215


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If I read their site right, that one is $189!  Egads!  Or am I confused?


----------



## Rasputina

So comparing the Apple case to say the Oberon on a kindle, how do they compare as far as ease of installing and removing from the case?

The reason I'm wanting the M-Edge is because I like the corners ( same as on the oberon) because I don't want to use the ipad in the case, I just want it for storage for travel, at night ect. I'll take it out and use it and then put it back in. And it appears ( I didn't have time to look at it up close in the Apple store) that the Apple case is more of a put it in and leave it it type case?

So is that correct or not?


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> So comparing the Apple case to say the Oberon on a kindle, how do they compare as far as ease of installing and removing from the case?
> 
> The reason I'm wanting the M-Edge is because I like the corners ( same as on the oberon) because I don't want to use the ipad in the case, I just want it for storage for travel, at night ect. I'll take it out and use it and then put it back in. And it appears ( I didn't have time to look at it up close in the Apple store) that the Apple case is more of a put it in and leave it it type case?
> 
> So is that correct or not?


Taking the iPad out of the Apple case is not easy the 1st time or 2 for sure.
It fits it extremely snuggly.
I don't usually take it out of the case,and it's thin enough where it's not in the way at all.
If you want to use the iPad mostly without a cover then the Apple one probably isn't the best choice.


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> Has this one been posted yet?
> 
> http://templebags.com/blog/?p=1215


I really like this one; I wonder how much room the case takes up; I especially like this from their description:

"The waxed canvas and leather are materials we chose because they will only grow more impressive with time and use. We want this case to look like a portfolio your grandfather may have pulled from the closet to remember "days from a better time""


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> Taking the iPad out of the Apple case is not easy the 1st time or 2 for sure.
> It fits it extremely snuggly.
> I don't usually take it out of the case,and it's thin enough where it's not in the way at all.
> If you want to use the iPad mostly without a cover then the Apple one probably isn't the best choice.


thanks Sugar


----------



## mlewis78

I went to an Apple store on Sunday to play with an ipad and then I looked at the accessories they had, which was not much.  They had Incase neoprene cases, but they were quite overpriced at $40.  They had them in fuschia and black.  My netbook neoprene case was about $12 in J&R.  They are quite protective.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Hooded Claw said:


> If I read their site right, that one is $189! Egads! Or am I confused?


The all leather one is $189. This one is $149.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

luvmy4brats said:


> The all leather one is $189. This one is $149.


THC will be out for awhile....after his coronary event, the docs have ordered he stay away from KB to avoid future massive shocks....


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Hooded Claw said:


> THC will be out for awhile....after his coronary event, the docs have ordered he stay away from KB to avoid future massive shocks....


Someone else posted a $350 one....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

luvmy4brats said:


> Someone else posted a $350 one....


I saw the jeweled one, but the mind blocks out memory of shocking events!

sheesh, you can buy an 8 gig iPod for $189! And I believe get a 64 gig for $350 or thereabouts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I won't be adding 25% to the cost of my iPad with one accessory, LOL!  It is very attractive, though!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

The main reason that I have been having so much trouble finding a case is that I want one that has a built-in stand that works when I have it landscape AND portrait mode.  I watch podcasts/videos at work and need something to hold it up for me.


----------



## Meemo

Just read on another Kindle forum that a DX neoprene case (I'm assuming that's a sleeve) will fit an iPad - the writer had taken his neoprene "case" when he went to check out the iPad to test it.  You can get them for less than $10 on eBay - I think that'd be my choice for a temporary sleeve until the "right" one came along.  If I were getting an iPad, which I'm not ... until my husband's gets here ... at which point all bets are off.  I might decide I want one after all....


----------



## Jesslyn

Meemo said:


> Just read on another Kindle forum that a DX neoprene case (I'm assuming that's a sleeve) will fit an iPad - the writer had taken his neoprene "case" when he went to check out the iPad to test it. You can get them for less than $10 on eBay - I think that'd be my choice for a temporary sleeve until the "right" one came along. If I were getting an iPad, which I'm not ... until my husband's gets here ... at which point all bets are off. I might decide I want one after all....


I got one cheap from Amazon. If you have one of those silicone things on the iPad, this one should work. If you don't have any cover, it will not be super tight, but I found that it seemed harder to get in and out when it was tight.


----------



## Meemo

Jesslyn said:


> I got one cheap from Amazon. If you have one of those silicone things on the iPad, this one should work. If you don't have any cover, it will not be super tight, but I found that it seemed harder to get in and out when it was tight.


Hmmm, my netbook came with a neoprene case (which I never used). Maybe DH can use that one for his iPad! Will have to pull it out to measure it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Jesslyn said:


> I'm going to wait for M-edge for my 'real' iPad case, but in the meantime got this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160421230628&Category=158851&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1#ht_1985wt_970
> It was cheaper than the Apple case and I can finally relax. I totally hate the silicone thing I bought


I ordered one of those also.

Mike


----------



## ayuryogini

The Hooded Claw said:


> I saw the jeweled one, but the mind blocks out memory of shocking events!
> 
> sheesh, you can buy an 8 gig iPod for $189! And I believe get a 64 gig for $350 or thereabouts.


I know what you mean; 
it is SO beautiful though, but I could never justify that cost for a cover;
it's fun, though, to go to the vaja.com site and play around with case colors and crystal colors.

I ordered a 3G iPad, so don't even have it yet (of course); 
I ordered the Apple cover for starters, and except for it not being the most aesthetically pleasing, it seems like it will really work well, and from what I've read also.
Maybe I can glue crystals on it!! (just kidding)


----------



## cleee

Jesslyn said:


> The main reason that I have been having so much trouble finding a case is that I want one that has a built-in stand that works when I have it landscape AND portrait mode. I watch podcasts/videos at work and need something to hold it up for me.


I have been looking for the same thing. I just found this on ebay and ordered it. I will post back when I get it.

NOTE: I have nothing to do with this seller or company. I just found this case while browsing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-REAL-BUFFALO-LEATHER-W-FREE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ300415751901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f22c96dd


----------



## cleee

Jesslyn said:


> I'm going to wait for M-edge for my 'real' iPad case, but in the meantime got this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160421230628&Category=158851&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1#ht_1985wt_970
> It was cheaper than the Apple case and I can finally relax. I totally hate the silicone thing I bought


I was going to buy that case but it's not real leather and the title is misleading. Also, that case was $12.99 a week ago and I guess they jacked the price to cash in on the demand.

I ordered the one I linked to in a post above. I hope everyone posts back when they get these cases so we can see what's good out there.


----------



## Anne

cleee said:


> I have been looking for the same thing. I just found this on ebay and ordered it. I will post back when I get it.
> 
> NOTE: I have nothing to do with this seller or company. I just found this case while browsing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-REAL-BUFFALO-LEATHER-W-FREE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ300415751901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f22c96dd


Thanks let us know when you get it. I like the look of this case


----------



## cleee

Anne said:


> Thanks let us know when you get it. I like the look of this case


I definitely will. I can't believe that M-Edge and others didn't have cases ready for launch day but I suppose they wanted to get their hands on an iPad first to ensure a good fit. There's just so little out there that I like.


----------



## Anne

cleee said:


> I definitely will. I can't believe that M-Edge and others didn't have cases ready for launch day but I suppose they wanted to get their hands on an iPad first to ensure a good fit. There's just so little out there that I like.


I agree there are not enough covers out there. Also I do not want to pay a lot for a case. The ipad itself is costing me a lot of money. Thanks for letting me know about the cover. I ordered the apple cover with my ipad.


----------



## ayuryogini

cleee said:


> I have been looking for the same thing. I just found this on ebay and ordered it. I will post back when I get it.
> 
> NOTE: I have nothing to do with this seller or company. I just found this case while browsing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-REAL-BUFFALO-LEATHER-W-FREE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ300415751901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f22c96dd


That Buffalo Leather one looks like a pretty nice case; it also seems like a really good price; I'd love to hear how you like it when you get it. 
Also, if you could post pics it would be great; Thanks!


----------



## jaspertyler

I bought a silicone case and do not really like it.  

I bought an incase neoprene netbook sleeve (with a zipper) and like it quite a bit.  So, now to decide between Apple's cover, M-Edge, or Oberon.  
I'm leaning at this point due to skipping the Oberon because I think the price will be pretty high (over $100)


----------



## KindleChickie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's the image for the iPad sleeve that I found on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one you posted looks like the Kindle case?
> http://shop.hardgraft.com/product/kindle-case
> 
> Cool stuff, but I know some folks don't like the feel of wool felt. Looking forward to hearing a full report from you!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, still havent received my cases. I ordered a couple hundred dollars worth. Now their site says they are "refurbishing". No panic yet, but I am a little concerned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleChickie said:


> Betsy, still havent received my cases. I ordered a couple hundred dollars worth. Now their site says they are "refurbishing". No panic yet, but I am a little concerned.


KindleChickie--has your credit card been charged? Have you tried contacting them?

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie

Yes, credit card was charge but havent tried to contact them yet.  I will probably be more proactive once the iPad shows as being readied for shipment.


----------



## Eeyore

Ran across this cover on an iPad forum website. Looks like a plain copy in the style of Oberon. Priced at $30 and out of Southern California. Don't know if they have enough leather for the straps holding the iPad in, though. Hard to tell from the pictures.

http://www.hdaccessory.com/servlet/the-3102/Apple-iPad-W-dsh-Fi-WiFi/Detail


































I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jesslyn

Wow--this totally reminds me of an M-edge style case.  I would order one, but I have one in hand that I need to return and on on the way already.


----------



## Rasputina

Wow I like that one. I can't seem to get an answer from M-Edge on timelines for their case, I may give up on them and get that one instead.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Eeyore said:


> Ran across this cover on an iPad forum website. Looks like a plain copy in the style of Oberon. Priced at $30 and out of Southern California. Don't know if they have enough leather for the straps holding the iPad in, though. Hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> http://www.hdaccessory.com/servlet/the-3102/Apple-iPad-W-dsh-Fi-WiFi/Detail
> 
> I am not affiliated with the Seller.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Eeyore you beat me to it...lol. I just found this site and was getting ready to post it. They have some great looking cases. I especially like the purple and the pink one


----------



## Rasputina

Just so you know, when you quote someone you can edit the text in the quote so that the pictures are removed so we don't have a thread full of the same exact pictures posted over and over.


----------



## Rasputina

I got my decal girl skin, I think it was easier to put on the ipad than on my iphone, at least the back. I didn't put the front on. I just wanted something to protect the back from scratches. I was surprised at how dirty I'd already gotten the back, when I cleaned it off before applying. Looks great though. I'll post pics of it and my borsa bella ipad travel back when I get a chance.


Ok The skin makes the back really tactile for my hand which is nice


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Ran across this cover on an iPad forum website. Looks like a plain copy in the style of Oberon. Priced at $30 and out of Southern California. Don't know if they have enough leather for the straps holding the iPad in, though. Hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> http://www.hdaccessory.com/servlet/the-3102/Apple-iPad-W-dsh-Fi-WiFi/Detail
> 
> I am not affiliated with the Seller.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I like the zip around cases offered by that company.


----------



## Bren S.

cleee said:


> I have been looking for the same thing. I just found this on ebay and ordered it. I will post back when I get it.
> 
> NOTE: I have nothing to do with this seller or company. I just found this case while browsing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-REAL-BUFFALO-LEATHER-W-FREE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ300415751901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f22c96dd


Wow nice looking case!
I like how it can be used in landscape and portrait position.


----------



## BookishMom

I plan on getting an iPad 3G and would like to get an mEdge cover. I love the one I have for my Kindle, so I'll wait a while to hear from them. Hope it's soon, though.


----------



## KindleChickie

Rasputina said:


> Just so you know, when you quote someone you can edit the text in the quote so that the pictures are removed so we don't have a thread full of the same exact pictures posted over and over.


You have got to be kidding with this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleChickie said:


> You have got to be kidding with this.


Well, in fact, she's right.  I assume you are happy to see the lovely pictures many times! 

Seriously, though, do be sensitive when quoting such things that some people have smaller screens and/or slower connections and it does slow things down. Here's an alternative thought: comment on the lovely pictures and then link to the actual post so one can go check it out themselves. Of course, if it's just a couple of posts up you can just direct them to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sometimes I quote pictures to make a point, sometimes I quote pictures but make them smaller and sometimes I edit the post (which I also do with text quotes, by the way.)  Ann is right, just use common sense.  We do actually have people on dial up using the boards.  But it's really not a huge deal one way or the other.  Let's not sweat the small stuff!  

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

I ended up ordering the Apple case


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm actually very pleased with my Apple cover...when I got it and pulled it out of the box, I was not impressed, but once it was on, I really liked it.  Very neat and tidy and it fits well in my bag with it.  I'll consider other covers, but I'm in no hurry to replace it.  I'll be interested in your thoughts when you get it.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

KindleChickie said:


> You have got to be kidding with this.


Why would I be kidding? Some people may not know that you can edit any quote. Not everyone is message board savvy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, anyone got any other new covers to discuss?  

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, anyone got any other new covers to discuss?


Yeah, 'cause I haven't picked one out yet.

Of course, I'm still waiting for my iPad to ship, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like the one you posted way back when...I have to go look at those again...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the one you posted way back when...I have to go look at those again...


So do I. Too bad the company doesn't actually appear to be manufacturing them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've ordered from Proporta for my iPods before, like their stuff...
http://www.proporta.com/F02/PPF02P05.php?t_id=972&t_mode=cat

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I wish I did, but I still haven't gotten a response from M-Edge and it's been 5 days.


----------



## hsuthard

I just sent an email to my favorite iPhone case maker asking if they would be making anything. www.shinnorie.com  Their stuff is beautiful, and you can custom select your colors, stitching, accents, etc. which makes it really fun 

I had really thought M-Edge would have said something by now! Has anyone checked their facebook page? I'm going to go take a look.


----------



## fairoasis

pidgeon92 said:


> So do I. Too bad the company doesn't actually appear to be manufacturing them.


I just entered their iPad give away. I'm hoping they make some headway and start mfg. soon. I need the black wallet deluxe and the red clutch. Yes, I said NEED!  A girl can never have enough accessories.


----------



## Rasputina

hsuthard said:


> I just sent an email to my favorite iPhone case maker asking if they would be making anything. www.shinnorie.com Their stuff is beautiful, and you can custom select your colors, stitching, accents, etc. which makes it really fun
> 
> I had really thought M-Edge would have said something by now! Has anyone checked their facebook page? I'm going to go take a look.


They have the models up on their site, but no release dates for purchase.


----------



## cleee

Okay, so I ordered this case two days ago and it shipped from FL to NY first class mail and it came today.

I just took it out of the package and really like it. I don't know what buffalo leather is but it does not smell like plastic or vinyl but more like a new pair of shoes. Not the leathery smell I'm used to but nice and not overpowering.

The case front is soft like my medge case for my DX and it has the cutout for the Home button.

It feels like a nice lightweight case and looks great on the coffee table. It's a snug fit, not a tight one, a snug one and I'm glad about that. The case has a small magnet somewhere at the closure point so when you close the cover and turn it upside down, it doesn't open.

The stand on the back is just what I wanted. You can stand it up either way. In one of the pictures I put the iPad on top of the left side of the cover so you can see how it looks sizewise in comparison to the iPad.

Sorry if my thoughts are all over the place. I'm sitting in an empty apartment in a beach chair waiting for a furniture delivery.

I have uploaded a bunch of pictures that can be viewed here:http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/user7299/Buffalo%20iPad%20Case/

I will answer any questions anyone has or post more pictures if anyone wants them. I'm getting sporadic internet access here from some open network around here.


----------



## pidgeon92

cleee said:


> I don't know what buffalo leather is


It is the hide of a buffalo.


----------



## cleee

pidgeon92 said:


> It is the hide of a buffalo.


Gee thanks. I guess I should have clarified that I don't own anything made of buffalo leather (that I know of) and am unfamiliar with its quality as opposed to other types of leather.


----------



## hsuthard

Thanks for those photos, Cleee. That case does look very nice. It looks like the front cover has a small bit of padding, is that right? And do you know if any other colors were available? I'll have to check out that seller.


----------



## cleee

hsuthard said:


> Thanks for those photos, Cleee. That case does look very nice. It looks like the front cover has a small bit of padding, is that right? And do you know if any other colors were available? I'll have to check out that seller.


Yes, it has a puffy kind of feel but not overwhelmingly puffy. It's really nice. That was the only color available that I saw but maybe if they sell well they will offer different ones.


----------



## Rasputina

thanks for the review, how well do the corners hold the ipad in when open?


----------



## cleee

They are not corners like the medge. You slide the iPad into the case from left to right. There is a leather frame around the device on the top and there are leather pieces in spots around the sides so it doesn't slide out.

It fits snugly into the case and does not move at all.


----------



## Rasputina

Great description, that is helpful thanks!


----------



## Rasputina

I took some pics of my ipad and borsa bella ipad travel bag and decal girl skin.


----------



## Bren S.

pidgeon92 said:


> It is the hide of a buffalo.


hehehe


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina said:


> I took some pics of my ipad and borsa bella ipad travel bag and decal girl skin.


How very pretty! Looks like that was the good choice with the Borsa Bella bag. Did you install the Decalgirl wallpaper for the iPad?

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

Sugar said:


> hehehe


Well.... it's true!


----------



## Rasputina

Eeyore said:


> How very pretty! Looks like that was the good choice with the Borsa Bella bag. Did you install the Decalgirl wallpaper for the iPad?
> 
> Best Wishes!


I did download and install the wallpaper. It's easy and work great.


----------



## JeffM

Ras, quick question: Did you remove the apple sticker on the back prior to putting the decal girl skin on it?

Just curious. It looks really nice!


----------



## Rasputina

All I did was wash it, I was surprised how dirty I'd gotten it. I can see the slight indentation of the apple logo through the skin if I look LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's an apple sticker on the back? LOL!  Great combo!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

cleee said:


> I have been looking for the same thing. I just found this on ebay and ordered it. I will post back when I get it.
> 
> NOTE: I have nothing to do with this seller or company. I just found this case while browsing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-REAL-BUFFALO-LEATHER-W-FREE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ300415751901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f22c96dd


The USPS delivered this cover to me a while ago. It's quite satisfactory, especially as it comes with a screen protector and screen cleaning cloth.

Later: The iPad will slide out of it if you aren't careful. Should be possible for an easy fix, but shouldn't be necessary for the customer to do that. I have the same problem with my iPod Touch case.

Mike


----------



## Christina

Rasputina said:


> I took some pics of my ipad and borsa bella ipad travel bag and decal girl skin.


Great idea and great combo!!


----------



## cleee

jmiked said:


> The USPS delivered this cover to me a while ago. It's quite satisfactory, especially as it comes with a screen protector and screen cleaning cloth.
> 
> Later: The iPad will slide out of it if you aren't careful. Should be possible for an easy fix, but shouldn't be necessary for the customer to do that. I have the same problem with my iPod Touch case.
> 
> Mike


weird. maybe they are cut differently. I just shook mine in the case to try and shake it loose and it didn't budge.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Mine will slide out of the open side where you insert the iPad. I fixed it already by cutting a 2" long piece of Velcro material, bending it into a U shape, and making a stay that attaches to the back and front of the pocket on the open side. It pulls loose for removing the iPad, and then adheres when I put the iPad back in. Simple.


Mike


----------



## Bren S.

pidgeon92 said:


> Well.... it's true!


Yep it is.


----------



## hsuthard

Wow! I heard back from Shinnorie already! I asked if they would be making any iPad sleeves or cases and here's their response.

On Thursday, April 15, 2010, Team Shinnorie <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi Holly, 
> Nice to hear from you again. 
> Yes, we're in the midst of making a few types of iPad cases.
> 1) Weather proof 'slot-in' sleeve (Light weight & waterproof)2) Leather 'Book cover' case with microfibre lining 3) EZgoing, open face leather case.
> They are not ready for sale yet. But we'll be getting them out by end of this month.
> Regards, Chris Chong
>
>
> SHINNORIE PTE LTD | Customer Care Team
> 10 Anson Road, #26-01 International Plaza, Singapore 079903T +65 6225 9197 F +65 6372 1090
> www.shinnorie.com | Customized Design Goodness 
> On Apr 16, 2010, at 12:09 AM, Holly Suthard wrote:
> Hi,I've ordered from you before and loved my iPhone case! Will you be making any sleeves or cases to fit the new iPad? Thanks!Holly.
> --


----------



## Jesslyn

I've found my dream case for the iPad--of course, its not available. http://www.quirky.com/products/30-Cloak#product-tabs-photos
I hate the one I got on ebay, but a coworker is thinking about buying it from me for his wife. The stand that I got doesn't prop up in landscape mode! D'oh! And some of the others that I see come with the screen protector attached, which I've heard can cause overheating issues.
Heavy sigh....my quest continues....


----------



## Eeyore

Last I heard on their blog the Cloak is now undergoing final testing before production and won't be available until late May.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This guy describes a do it yourself iPad case for the true book lover!

http://carrypad.com/2010/04/15/how-to-make-an-ipad-booksafe-case/

(not a gag, though it is funny).


----------



## Eeyore

Here's the latest iPad case from.....Sprint! Even has a little pouch to drop in your 4G Overdrive.



















http://now.sprint.com/4gcases/?ECID=vanity:4gcases

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

oooo that is nice! Thanks for posting that. It would be great if I end up going with overdrive.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eeyore, they say it also fits the Nook!


----------



## KindleChickie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, in fact, she's right.  I assume you are happy to see the lovely pictures many times!
> 
> Seriously, though, do be sensitive when quoting such things that some people have smaller screens and/or slower connections and it does slow things down. Here's an alternative thought: comment on the lovely pictures and then link to the actual post so one can go check it out themselves. Of course, if it's just a couple of posts up you can just direct them to it.


The reason it seemed outrageous is because I quoted a picture once, when the picture was SEVERAL pages back and suddenly there is an admonishment when just the page before there was several quotes of pictures with no admonishment. I guess it seemed inappropriate.

But not to worry. I will keep off this thread so I dont commit another forum sin and heaven forbid, post something to cause me to be admonished openly....again.


----------



## Rasputina

The Hooded Claw said:


> Eeyore, they say it also fits the Nook!


I didn't realize the nook was similar size to the iPad I guess I thought it was more the size of the original kindle. I haven't seen one irl before


----------



## Emily King

The nook has the same size screen as the K2... Main difference is that it is a little thicker.


----------



## Rasputina

ah ok thanks, I haven't seen one in person so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok I'm going out of town in less than 2 weeks, and I NEED a cover. I already have a bag but I want a cover that will provide additional support and protection. So who do we know other than Apple, that actually has ipad covers in stock and ready for delivery?


----------



## Eeyore

Do you need the "official" Apple cover or a third-party cover for the iPad? Third party that is shipping are Hard Candy, Waterford Designs (sfbags.com), MacAlly, and the "my Stinky cover" place. I just ordered a padded sleeve from sfbags this morning and it is being shipped out this evening by Priority Mail. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Also the Apple stores I've been in have non-Apple covers in stock, too.  And Best Buy had some netbook cases that I think would do.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

3rd party is fine. I want an M-edge but we have no date yet and they haven't answered my question asking for one from over a week ago. I'll check out the ones you listed.


----------



## Rasputina

http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320

This one is kinda cool, it looks small enough to fit in my borsa bella ipad bag and it's nice and versatile.


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina said:


> http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320
> 
> This one is kinda cool, it looks small enough to fit in my borsa bella ipad bag and it's nice and versatile.


Here's the review on that one.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=899784

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

Eeyore said:


> Here's the review on that one.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=899784
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks, that was really helpful I was wishing they had more pictures on the manufacturers site but that review gave me everything I need. Ok I ordered that one, it should be here in a few days.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ayuryogini

Rasputina said:


> Thanks, that was really helpful I was wishing they had more pictures on the manufacturers site but that review gave me everything I need. Ok I ordered that one, it should be here in a few days.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


That Macally one looks really nice; Rasputina, please let us know what you think of it when you get it.


----------



## Rasputina

I will let you guys know how I like it when it gets here!

The link to the review that Eeyore posted is quite detailed with some great pics if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## Meemo

Apparent


Rasputina said:


> Ok I'm going out of town in less than 2 weeks, and I NEED a cover. I already have a bag but I want a cover that will provide additional support and protection. So who do we know other than Apple, that actually has ipad covers in stock and ready for delivery?


Apparently netbook sleeves work also, so if you want an "interim" cover until you find the perfect one, you could pick up one of those. I'm still looking for my netbook sleeve, DH's 3G iPad is scheduled to ship on April 30.


----------



## Eeyore

Looks like the expensive Orbino Padova cases are almost ready for shipment. Here are some new pictures from Orbino's forum website.

http://forums.orbino.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5&sid=8d24b60720da36a8c8043c623bfc1be7

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Also, Oberon Design's Facebook page states their new iPad covers will be available in early May! Here's a post from their Facebook site:

"Tony Tugwell:
Don't tell anyone, but I actually saw and held a Oberon prototype iPad cover on Monday, when I visited their factory in California for a meeting. Strong, secure and elegant!"

I can hardly wait!

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Eeyore said:


> Also, Oberon Design's Facebook page states their new iPad covers will be available in early May! Here's a post from their Facebook site:
> 
> Tony Tugwell
> Don't tell anyone, but I actually saw and held a Oberon prototype iPad cover on Monday, when I visited their factory in California for a meeting. Strong, secure and elegant!
> 
> I can hardly wait!
> 
> Best Wishes!


This is what I've been waiting for...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore said:


> Also, Oberon Design's Facebook page states their new iPad covers will be available in early May! Here's a post from their Facebook site:
> 
> "Tony Tugwell:
> Don't tell anyone, but I actually saw and held a Oberon prototype iPad cover on Monday, when I visited their factory in California for a meeting. Strong, secure and elegant!"
> 
> I can hardly wait!
> 
> Best Wishes!


Ahhh, good news...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks Eeyore I've been wondering when Oberon was going to get theirs. Although I cringe at the thought of the cost, I'm sure they are over 100.00


----------



## luvmy4brats

I expect they'll be similar in cost to the DX covers as they are very close in size. The DX covers are $130.

I can't wait to see what designs they offer.


----------



## Bren S.

Does anyone else use Oberon tote's?? 
I like the Apple iPad case I have now as it fits nicely in my Vera Bradley bags and the 3 Oberon tote's I have.
Hopefully someone else has these bags as well so I can hear if/how some of these different covers fit in these bags.


----------



## ayuryogini

ayuryogini said:


> This is a nice one too:
> quirky.com called the Cloak; $42 made of non-slip rubber.


I contacted quirky.com to find out about ordering the Cloak; mainly I wanted to know if they had finalized colors yet (I want it in the purple color shown above); 
I thought you might be interested in their response:

"Please note that the Quirky Cloak is currently in production, which means that there is no option for selecting color at this time. Soon, we will hold a special vote to determine this product's color line -- stay tuned for details!

Right before the product is ready to ship, probably in 6 weeks, you will receive an e-mail asking you to confirm your order. You will be able to confirm all details, including product options (like color), shipping address, and billing information, at that time. "


----------



## hsuthard

Well, hmm, that seems odd. Who would want to buy before they know what colors they'll offer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I want to know how they can be "in production" but they don't know what color they are.


----------



## Eeyore

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want to know how they can be "in production" but they don't know what color they are.


"You can choose any color for your Model T that you want, so long as it's Black."--- Henry Ford


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, yeah, but at least they knew they were black!


----------



## Jesslyn

FYI-I've heard on more than one forum that leather cases seem to stretch a bit after after weeks of use and depending on the type of security for the pad, they slip in those covers. The one in question was the incase jacket (that I remember), but similar casing mey produce the same types of results


----------



## Eeyore

Latest post from Oberon Designs:

Question from Andy Wettlin:
"But one thing I like about the Apple cover is the ability to prop up the device - I hope the Oberon design will have something similar!"

Answer from Oberon:
"Andy.. Prop up is being worked on

iPhone covers also on hopefully on the horizon, we are playing with ideas

Ipad covers.. Should be ready by early May.

Thanks again for being so patient!"

I can hardly wait to see how Oberon works out the keyboard prop!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eeyore said:


> I can hardly wait to see how Oberon works out the keyboard prop!
> 
> Best Wishes!


I bet they do something like they did for the DX cover. . . .in landscape position there's a thong that can be pulled out and secured over a leather button on the front cover that turns the whole thing into an easel sort of device. I think there are pictures in the Accessories forum. . . .search for Oberon and DX. . . .


----------



## Eeyore

Also, it looks like the Happy Owl site is now up and running and accepting pre-orders for their various iPad clutches and wallets.

Link: http://www.happyowlstudio.com/

I have no affiliation with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Meemo

Got an email from Vera Bradley saying that the mini-laptop case and the iPad are "a perfect fit!"

http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=mini+laptop+case&x=18&y=13


----------



## Rasputina

Rasputina said:


> http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320
> 
> This one is kinda cool, it looks small enough to fit in my borsa bella ipad bag and it's nice and versatile.


Ok I got this case today and I really like it. I'm typing using it now and the angle is perfect. My daughternlikes it so much I'm ordering one for her too. Just flip it over and it's perfect for watching a movie or for using as a landscape picture frame.


----------



## pidgeon92

Eeyore said:


> Also, it looks like the Happy Owl site is now up and running and accepting pre-orders for their various iPad clutches and wallets.
> 
> Link: http://www.happyowlstudio.com/


It's about time.

The prices are reasonable. Not shipping 'til June is a bit of a bummer. I really don't want to have mine naked for a month. Or two. Or three, depending on how long it takes them to actually get them.

*sigh*

OK, I ordered one for myself and one for my husband. I guess I'll just have to be careful until these arrive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Got an email from Vera Bradley saying that the mini-laptop case and the iPad are "a perfect fit!"
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=mini+laptop+case&x=18&y=13


That's if it is naked. I checked one out in person, they happened to have one at the store I was at, and the interior width measurement of the laptop case is 7.5 inches, and the iPad measures 7.47 inches. In my Apple cover, I measure my iPad at over 7.5 inches, almost 7.75, i don't think it will fit, though I'm going to go back to the store when I have the iPad with me. It's a bummer, because it's a nice rigid case and I would love to use it when I'm traveling. Because it is rigid, it won't give to accommodate the Apple cover.

However, if you like Vera Bradley and weren't intending to get a cover, it is a perfect fit, I do believe!

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom

I was looking for a cover for my iPad (preordered 3G), but after looking at the different ones available, I realized that a cover wasn't really what I wanted. I don't think I'll use it with a cover like I do my Kindle because it doesn't seem as fragile, and I don't need an integrated light (like the mEdge + eLuminator light combo I have for my Kindles now). I basically just need something that would protect it while I wasn't using it or while traveling or storing it in the sleeve of my messenger bag.

So Eeyore (bless him!) suggested that what I was looking for was probably more a sleeve and not a cover, and yep... he was right.  I searched around, read reviews, and finally decided on this one:

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php

I'll let you know how I like it in case someone else decides on a sleeve instead of a cover that remains on their iPad all the time. I hope this helps others who are still thinking about their options.


----------



## ayuryogini

I am LOVING the Orbino Padova cover for the iPad, but I won't have my iPad till next Friday (yay!!!!) when the 3G's are supposed to arrive to those of us who pre-ordered; a whole week, I'm almost beside myself, but I digress....

Here is a link to the Padova cover; I couldn't figure out how to get just the picture to come up (sadly, it doesn't come in purple)http://www.orbino.com/store/index.php?cPath=176

To those of you who already have your iPad, do you think it's important that the corners are protected, like on the Kindle; I'm thinking that what I will be looking for in my iPad cover is completely different than what I want for my Kindle, and I'm thinking it might not be so important to have the corners covered.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok I stayed up last night watching movies while I laid in bed using the http://www.macally.com/EN/Product/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=320 I like it even better than my peeramid pillow, it's just so versatile in all the different ways it can be used. I'm surprised how much I'm using my ipad in this case because that wasn't the plan but it's very low profile and the angle is perfect when laying down and surfing or posting/typing.


----------



## Eeyore

For those of you who are waiting for the Quirky Cloak cover, a video of the prototype has now been posted on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPzB4etR4a8

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Congratulations on your new cover Rasputina. Looks nice!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> I am LOVING the Orbino Padova cover for the iPad, but I won't have my iPad till next Friday (yay!!!!) when the 3G's are supposed to arrive to those of us who pre-ordered; a whole week, I'm almost beside myself, but I digress....
> 
> Here is a link to the Padova cover; I couldn't figure out how to get just the picture to come up (sadly, it doesn't come in purple)http://www.orbino.com/store/index.php?cPath=176
> 
> To those of you who already have your iPad, do you think it's important that the corners are protected, like on the Kindle; I'm thinking that what I will be looking for in my iPad cover is completely different than what I want for my Kindle, and I'm thinking it might not be so important to have the corners covered.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


Ayuryogini,

This link is to the forum section of Padova. There are newer pictures here of the final prototype product. Very interesting way on how they developed the stand for the Orbino case.

http://forums.orbino.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5&sid=67b81e8c55319157a190d704ad4c658f

I wonder how much this case weighs? It looks very nice.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you read through the responses, it's also interesting that they are willing to customize it for one of the people who posted there.

Betsy


----------



## BookishMom

BookishMom said:


> http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php
> 
> I'll let you know how I like it in case someone else decides on a sleeve instead of a cover that remains on their iPad all the time. I hope this helps others who are still thinking about their options.


Hi everyone,

I just received my SFBags iPad SleeveCase today and it's perfect. It fits into my small, black Timbuk2 Classic messenger bag's slash pocket (inside pocket) perfectly - like it was made for it (in color and fit). The quality and softness are wonderful. I told you I'd report back, so let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Eeyore

BookishMom, glad it arrived safely! How tight is the fit? If you had an Apple cover on your iPad, would you think the iPad would still fit in the bag? (Add about 1/4" all the way around the iPad.)

Thanks and Best Wishes!


----------



## BookishMom

Eeyore said:


> BookishMom, glad it arrived safely! How tight is the fit? If you had an Apple cover on your iPad, would you think the iPad would still fit in the bag? (Add about 1/4" all the way around the iPad.)


Eeyore, are you asking if the iPad would fit in the SFBags sleeve with an Apple cover? If so, I don't know, because I haven't received my iPad yet. (In my post above, I was referring to how the sleeve fit into the slash pocket, not how the iPad fit in the sleeve. So I don't know how tight a fit the iPad will be in the sleeve until I receive my iPad next week.)

If you're asking if your iPad will still fit in the slash pocket if it had a bigger cover than the sleeve, then yes... it'll probably still fit. The sleeve in the slash pocket isn't a tight fit - with about an inch leeway on both sides and at the top. It's thick enough that it doesn't slip around much, but there's still some "give." I hope that makes sense.

Let me know if I didn't answer your question.


----------



## Eeyore

BookishMom said:


> If you're asking if your iPad will still fit in the slash pocket if it had a bigger cover than the sleeve, then yes... it'll probably still fit. The sleeve in the slash pocket isn't a tight fit - with about an inch leeway on both sides and at the top. It's thick enough that it doesn't slip around much, but there's still some "give." I hope that makes sense.


That's what I wanted to know. Thanks BookishMom! The sleeve that I bought was the size 24-17 that's sized to fit the whole side pocket that is nearest to your body. I throw more than an iPad in there (camera lenses) and needed the extra padding.

Best Wishes!


----------



## BookishMom

Eeyore said:


> That's what I wanted to know. Thanks BookishMom! The sleeve that I bought was the size 24-17 that's sized to fit the whole side pocket that is nearest to your body. I throw more than an iPad in there (camera lenses) and needed the extra padding.


Eeyore, I hope it will fit for you. You got the laptop sleeve, not the iPad sleeve, right? The slash sleeve will be big enough for a laptop sleeve, I think.


----------



## Eeyore

Yes, I purchased the laptop sleeve. I will put the iPad with a cover in the sleeve, or some camera lenses when the iPad isn't in there. Thanks for all the info!

Best Wishes!


----------



## DD

This looks nice. Similar to the Tuff-Luv but with a $30 price tag in Napa leather. Comes only in black but I kinda like the black for iPad. Click the image to see more views on the website.

The cover website didn't give dimensions but it doesn't look like it adds too much size to the iPad. So, judging from the dimensions of the iPad plus a little for the cover, it looks like it would fit nicely into the Waterfields sfbags Personal Muzetto, also shown. I love the look of the Muzetto weathered leather.


----------



## ayuryogini

I just noticed that noreve is planning an iPad case, as well as a sleeve; right now, they just have an option to request notification by email when they have more info.

I missed the tweet from quirky.com when they were asking for color preferences; the pink/purple one is the main one I'm interested in, and it only got 2% of the vote. I'll just have to wait; I really do like their concept and only $42 for a lot of versatility.

Hardgraft.com has been offline as they go to a larger server; they are supposed to be up and running tomorrow; I really liked their case as well (pictured earlier in this thread).


----------



## DD

BookishMom said:


> I was looking for a cover for my iPad (preordered 3G), but after looking at the different ones available, I realized that a cover wasn't really what I wanted. I don't think I'll use it with a cover like I do my Kindle because it doesn't seem as fragile, and I don't need an integrated light (like the mEdge + eLuminator light combo I have for my Kindles now). I basically just need something that would protect it while I wasn't using it or while traveling or storing it in the sleeve of my messenger bag.
> 
> So Eeyore (bless him!) suggested that what I was looking for was probably more a sleeve and not a cover, and yep... he was right.  I searched around, read reviews, and finally decided on this one:
> 
> http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/sleevecases-ipad.php
> 
> I'll let you know how I like it in case someone else decides on a sleeve instead of a cover that remains on their iPad all the time. I hope this helps others who are still thinking about their options.


I've been looking at that one too. I have several of their products for my K1 and they are very high quality and their customer service is great.

For extra protection while travelling, I was thinking of their Muzetto Portable. 

The Waterfield website says the Ultimate Sleeve case will fit in the Muzetto Portable bag.

Also, the SFbags website says they are working on an Ultimate Sleeve Case that will fit the iPad with a cover on it.


----------



## Bren S.

DD said:


> This looks nice. Similar to the Tuff-Luv but with a $30 price tag in Napa leather. Comes only in black but I kinda like the black for iPad. Click the image to see more views on the website.
> 
> The cover website didn't give dimensions but it doesn't look like it adds too much size to the iPad. So, judging from the dimensions of the iPad plus a little for the cover, it looks like it would fit nicely into the Waterfields sfbags Personal Muzetto, also shown. I love the look of the Muzetto weathered leather.


I love the look of the Muzetto,one of the few messenger type bags I like.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, that Muzetto bag is getting pretty popular around here. I'm leaning towards getting one, but am just having a time deciding which one I like. It looks like it is the perfect size for me.


----------



## planet_janet

I like the look of these Seidio iPad cases (in particular, the innocase and flex case--I don't really care for the skins). But, having used the Apple case on my iPad since day one, I'd say that having a case that props up is a necessity for typing and watching videos.

http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/4125.htm


----------



## BookishMom

DD said:


> I've been looking at that one too. I have several of their products for my K1 and they are very high quality and their customer service is great.
> 
> For extra protection while travelling, I was thinking of their Muzetto Portable.
> 
> The Waterfield website says the Ultimate Sleeve case will fit in the Muzetto Portable bag.
> 
> Also, the SFbags website says they are working on an Ultimate Sleeve Case that will fit the iPad with a cover on it.


Yes, I was impressed by the quality of the sleeve, and their personal customer service. I'm usually a minimalist, but I find that when I go on trips, I have to carry too much "stuff" during the day for the Muzetto bag to work for me. It's a good-looking back, though, and would be perfect for someone who wants to carry just the iPad in it and a few other things. I may get it for those kinds of days... when I have the extra money, that is!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's the issue I have with the Muzetto. It looks beautiful, but I carry "Stuff."  Fortunately, my iPad AND Kindle fit fine in all the bags I currently have, so I'm not in any hurry. I took both to the car show yesterday in my PacSafe bag:



I actually bought mine from ebags.com because they had more color options. Mine's green.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

I love the Muzzetto bag, also; there's just something about it: very classy.

I'm like Betsy & BookishMom, though, too much "stuff" to carry around;

I'm holding out for the j'tote Melania:http://www.jtotebags.com/melania-p/br101.htm


----------



## hsuthard

Ohh, I like the j-tote!

I just saw this site which offers a huge variety of iPad accessories in one place.

http://www.handhelditems.com/ipad-accessories-ipad-cases-c-7631_7659.html


----------



## Someone Nameless

So has anyone found a good case that is available for delivery _now_ and not back-ordered ? I have a strong suspicion that I will be needing one in the immediate future. I don't want an unprotected iPad.  Even the apple cases are sold out everywhere and won't be available until possibly the middle of May.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You might put something in the Buy, Sell, Trade and Barter about wanting an iPad cover.  Seems like there are a number of people who've tried out various covers.  Just 'cause one's not right for someone doesn't mean it's a bad cover or won't be the right one for you.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

Good idea Betsy!


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindle Gracie said:


> So has anyone found a good case that is available for delivery _now_ and not back-ordered ? I have a strong suspicion that I will be needing one in the immediate future. I don't want an unprotected iPad.  Even the apple cases are sold out everywhere and won't be available until possibly the middle of May.


I looked at e-bay for you and they have some inexpensive ones to get you through till you can get the one you want; they had this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Leather-Skin-Case-Cover-Pouch-Apple-iPad-/270569086840?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3eff2c9f78 you can "buy it now" for $12.99. Be careful, though; I noticed a few that said they were made out of leather (such as this one), but if you read further down, it's synthetic.

This one has a "Kick-stand" and has a "buy it now" price of $24.95; http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Black-Leather-Case-Pouch-Kick-Stand-Apple-iPad-/350341034281?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5191f3f129

Someone on the Boards also got this buffalo hide one, and liked it, http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-BUFFALO-LEATHER-W-2-FREE-SCREEN-PROTECTORS-/300419694831?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f268c0ef, but right now they only have one and it's up for auction; they'll be getting more next week.

So anyway, it looks like ebay might be a good option for you.


----------



## profsusan

Before my Apple case arrived, I tried the Incase convertible and the Marware Eco-Vue, and returned both immediately. They were handsome and well-made but they were much too bulky. I'm thrilled with the Apple case. It's very slim and minimalist, and it's rubbery material makes it grippier. There's no way the iPad can slip out. And I love the litte stand that props the case to a comfortable position for reading and typing.


----------



## kindlenewbie

My M-Edge faux leather Executive Jacket shipped yesterday, 2 days after I ordered it. Except for the Latitude & Touring jackets, all the other iPad items (including mine) that are supposed to be available show a 2-3 week shipping time. 

Now I just have to get the iPad...

Edit: Most of the iPad items at M-Edge's website now show shipping times of 2-3 days.


----------



## hsuthard

I received my Apple iPad cover a couple of days ago. I find it hard to believe there won't be much better covers out there eventually, but for now we're sticking with it. Unfortunately, it adds just enough length to my iPad to make it more difficult to slide into my Alice bag. Grrrr. It still fits, but I feel like I'm bending the edges a bit when it slides in. I like how it seems to disappear once you're using the iPad, though. It is very unobtrusive.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had ordered a case on Amazon but I decided to cancel it and be patient for the perfect case. In the meantime I ordered a very inexpensive neoprene sleeve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300419043973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1071

and a clear case like this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320522220620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1795wt_1056

There was a good review here. 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=905936


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> and a clear case like this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320522220620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1795wt_1056
> 
> There was a good review here.
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=905936


Thanks - I just ordered one of these too - I think I will feel a bit more secure having something not so slippery to hold onto ....


----------



## hsuthard

Dooney & Bourke is now offering iPad cases:

http://stainedcouture.com/wordpress/?p=1009










And these from Uncommon aren't available yet, but they allow you to upload your own image or use their artwork:

http://www.getuncommon.com/collections/


----------



## DD

The more I thought about it, I just didn't see myself using my iPad in the Amazon or in any case. But, I wanted it to be protected.

So I ordered the Ultimate Sleeve Case from Waterfield (sfbags) and am trying to decide on a sleeve for the back of the iPad - either the inCase silicone or the iFrogz. I liked the "grippy" feel of the inCase sleeve when I saw it in the Apple store this morning but am afraid of the silicone catching all kinds of dirt and lint. Although, it was a very high quality silicone, not like some of the cheesier ones I've seen. I haven't seen the iFrogz in person on any device. The iPad cases from iFrogz are not ready yet.

Any opinions on a light-weight, low profile sleeve like the ones mentioned above?


----------



## JeffM

There are a couple of neat videos for a Speck Candyshell case. They look pretty neat and the purple one is purdy.


----------



## planet_janet

profsusan said:


> I'm thrilled with the Apple case. It's very slim and minimalist, and it's rubbery material makes it grippier. There's no way the iPad can slip out. And I love the litte stand that props the case to a comfortable position for reading and typing.


I agree, I also am really happy with the Apple case. I was largely underwhelmed when I first got it, but after I started using it, I changed my mind.


----------



## Anne

planet_janet said:


> I agree, I also am really happy with the Apple case. I was largely underwhelmed when I first got it, but after I started using it, I changed my mind.


That is good to know. I bought the Apple cover.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I WANT!!!! BAD!!!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> I WANT!!!! BAD!!!


Who makes this case?


----------



## Eeyore

Anne said:


> Who makes this case?


Piel Frama.

http://www.pielframa.com/ipad-magnetic-red-cases.htm

Was one of my first choices for cases. Made in Spain. See reply #35 and reply #42 in this same thread.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvshihtzu

Piel Frama makes the case.  I just saw them on cases.com at a reasonable price for the quality ($95-99)  If you order direct from Spain, it is about $145.  I am thinking of buying this instead of the Oberon.  Currently, I have the Piel Frama case for my iTouch and it is really nice.


----------



## luvshihtzu

At cases.com right now it is a 20% off sale with free shipping if over $50.  Use the code "SPRING"


That pretty red Piel Frama with magnetic catch is no longer in stock.  You could probably pre-order.


----------



## DD

hsuthard said:


> Dooney & Bourke is now offering iPad cases:
> 
> http://stainedcouture.com/wordpress/?p=1009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these from Uncommon aren't available yet, but they allow you to upload your own image or use their artwork:
> 
> http://www.getuncommon.com/collections/


Uh-oh! Now you've done it! You had to show me these? LOL


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindle Gracie said:


> I WANT!!!! BAD!!!


WITH the shoes!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Eeyore said:


> Piel Frama.
> 
> http://www.pielframa.com/ipad-magnetic-red-cases.htm
> 
> Was one of my first choices for cases. Made in Spain. See reply #35 and reply #42 in this same thread.
> 
> Best Wishes!


ahhh, I just saw reply #42. Pocketbook saved. Still love the shoes.


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> Dooney & Bourke is now offering iPad cases:
> 
> http://stainedcouture.com/wordpress/?p=1009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these from Uncommon aren't available yet, but they allow you to upload your own image or use their artwork:
> 
> http://www.getuncommon.com/collections/


I just ordered this from qvc.com hoping it will work well for my iPad and Kindle (it's 12x13x6); that case would go well with it;
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A202338.cc.202

Couldn't get a picture to come up of it, but it's a nice D&B satchel.


----------



## DD

Kindle Gracie said:


> I WANT!!!! BAD!!!


This is beautiful! Black and red are sold out at the moment.

I don't know why, but I'm gravitating toward black for the iPad. I usually love color and for my Kindle I have purple, saddle, orange, and hot pink covers. But, for some reason, black just seems right to me for the iPad. That red is gorgeous, though!


----------



## corkyb

luvshihtzu said:


> At cases.com right now it is a 20% off sale with free shipping if over $50. Use the code "SPRING"
> 
> That pretty red Piel Frama with magnetic catch is IN STOCK


Not anymore. Who got it?
Paula ny


----------



## Someone Nameless

yes, it's still in stock.

well maybe it's not.  You put it in your cart but it goes away.


----------



## DD

They had  note across the top of the page that it was available for pre-order and the one temporarily placed in the cart says pre-order also.


----------



## DD

ayuryogini said:


> WITH the shoes!!!


Yes, those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> Piel Frama.
> 
> http://www.pielframa.com/ipad-magnetic-red-cases.htm
> 
> Was one of my first choices for cases. Made in Spain. See reply #35 and reply #42 in this same thread.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks Maybe after I pay for my ipad I will get one. I love this case.


----------



## corkyb

It put the red one in my cart at "0" for quantity, then when I pressed the next button, it went away.  Did the same thing when I tried to add the coupon even though I had changed the quantity to 1.  Just as well as I have heard they have some quality problems.  I would have bought that red one today though for 20% off.  I just couldn't even pre-order it.. It's stunning.  I usually love pink, but I don't thinK I want a pink ipad.
Paula ny


----------



## jaspertyler

I saw a post for this one on macrumors forums and I really like it 

http://www.ebags.com/product/kipling/lancelot-snap-front-shoulder-bag/12140?productid=1286132&sourceID=GOOGFEED&CAWELAID=138620918


----------



## luvshihtzu

I was the one with the quality problem back when I ordered the Piel Frama for my Kindle DX through cases.com.  They were good about refunding right away and it was a manufacturing problem.  This case doesn't have the thin little strap that was on the KDX, so it should be fine.

I went ahead and ordered the hot pink Piel Frama iPad case for $76.  I would have rather had the red or black, but the discount was only for in-stock purchases as far as I can figure.  Now, I have to buy the iPad.  Prices are dropping for used ones heavily on eBay so I should be able to find one fairly soon.  Am waiting for Amazon to offer new at list price with no tax and then I'll spring for it. If I were to order a used one, it had better be at a decent discount.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just ordered myself the hot pink Piel Frama case as well  

It's so pretty!

I would have gotten the orange in cases.com had it though.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I just ordered myself the hot pink Piel Frama case as well
> 
> It's so pretty!


Did you get your ipad?


----------



## luvshihtzu

I currently have the hot pink Piel Frama cover for my iTouch and really love it.  I especially like the way the corners are protected on the Touch.  The color is a bit more muted from what the cases.com site shows.
This time I thought I would buy the cover I actually wanted instead of a few cheap ones up front and not being happy.  That's what I did on the iTouch and really regretted those purchases.


----------



## melissaj323

Kindle Gracie said:


> I WANT!!!! BAD!!!


Oh my gosh! That is beautiful!!! I am still trying to decide if I should buy an IPAD....but if I did, I would LOVE having that case!!


----------



## Eeyore

luvshihtzu said:


> I was the one with the quality problem back when I ordered the Piel Frama for my Kindle DX through cases.com. They were good about refunding right away and it was a manufacturing problem. This case doesn't have the thin little strap that was on the KDX, so it should be fine.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the hot pink Piel Frama iPad case for $76. I would have rather had the red or black, but the discount was only for in-stock purchases as far as I can figure.


Glad to hear that! I just placed the pre-order for a black magnetic case at cases.com

1 Piel Frama 484 Black Magnetic Leather Case for Apple iPad - PREORDER PF484 $99.00 $99.00
Coupon Applied	2010 Spring Promotion 20% OFF	(Coupon) -$19.80
Subtotal: $79.20
Shipping:: Free Shipping (5-7 Days) $0.00
Tax Total: No Tax (0.00%) $0.00
Total: $79.20

So apparently the "SPRING" discount plus free shipping discount works for a pre-order case.

---corkyb, you might want to try ordering again. It may have been putting "0" in the quantity caused a problem with the site's software calculator.

Darn, the cut and paste from cases.com site isn't optimized for our Boards. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

I really like that PielFrama case, but i don't know if it's THE one.
I'd love it if when y'all get them, you could post how you like it.
I'm concerned about how much space it takes up;
so far I'm liking my Apple case, but would like to get something nicer.
Congrat's to those who ordered the Piel Frama, can't wait to hear about them.


----------



## DD

The Piel Frama case is gorgeous.  I'm wondering one thing, though.  I don't see any easel-like part that hooks into the other part of the cover when folded back into a standing position.  The Apple cover has a little slot for this and others of this style, like the Tuff-luv case, have little stoppers.  What keeps this one from just collapsing when in the "stand" position?  Seems precarious.  Hope I've made myself clear.


----------



## chiffchaff

I have the vintage leather kindle 2 case from Octovo and love it, so I asked them if they were making something similar for the iPad and they said yes.  It's in production and should be available in early summer.


----------



## ayuryogini

I think I'm still holding out for the Orbino Padova; if anyone ever finds a discount code for it, please post; thanks!


----------



## luvshihtzu

I ordered the Piel Frama iPad cover yesterday from cases.com and it was shipped today.  That was really fast.  I had planned on calling this morning to see if I could change the color to the red, but was too late.


----------



## akpak

I'm really conflicted about iPad tote-age. Here's what I really need: A bag with a separate spot for the iPad, another section for the K2 (either naked or in the Oberon), and room for some other stuff (like the iPhone, wallet, etc)

Some options:
BorsaBella iPad bag (that front pocket big enough for naked Kindle? I think so..) as a sleeve for both inside some other bag I already own

Timbuk2 custom (colors) XS Messenger. The dimensions *look* like it will fit the iPad, but then I'll still need a sleeve or something since it doesn't have sections.

Waterfield Muzetto (http://sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm), again hoping the K2 will slide into the front pocket, OR iPad in sleeve next to cased K2.

Case both of them in Oberons (waiting to see what the iPad cases from them are like), and toss 'em both into a big ol' bag.

Starting to think going the BorsaBella route would be best in the long run: Both devices, "naked" (but skinned), in ONE sleeve that can be worn on its own, or tossed into a bigger bag.

Oh, and I need to be able to sling the whole mess on my back on the motorcycle in inclement weather... That might disqualify the Muzetto.

Sigh


----------



## Eeyore

Akjak--

The Timbuk2 XS has a sleeve nearest your body which will just barely fit the iPad if it is nekkid. It will not fit if there is any type of case such as the Apple case. There is NO padding there. The next size up is the small and there is plenty of room, but again NO padding. I wound up buying a SF Bags Ultimate sleeve to put put into that slot so the iPad would be protected. The other route is to purchase the TimBuk2 Laptop messenger in the small size. It has a padded sleeve built in and has plenty of room for the iPad with any type of cover on it. Both bags have tons of room to put all your knick-knacks in. In my small messenger bag I have my iPad, Kindle 2, paper 8x11 notepads, keys, and bag lunch, and some meds (hayfever season here).

Best Wishes!


----------



## akpak

The "near body" sleeve on the XS Timbuk2... Would that fit a K2 in a cover?


----------



## Eeyore

akjak said:


> The "near body" sleeve on the XS Timbuk2... Would that fit a K2 in a cover?


It would fit without a problem. It would even fit with a big Oberon case!

Best Wishes!


----------



## MrTsMom

akjak said:


> I'm really conflicted about iPad tote-age. Here's what I really need: A bag with a separate spot for the iPad, another section for the K2 (either naked or in the Oberon), and room for some other stuff (like the iPhone, wallet, etc)


Have you looked at the Sherpani bags? I have both the Holly and the Flora Minor. I think either of them would work for you. Actually, if you need weather type protection, the Flora Minor might be better.


----------



## akpak

I have liked Sherpani in the past, but my local REI doesn't have the ones you mentioned... Off to look! Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This one looked good....

http://sherpani.com/sherpani-vida.aspx?bO3FscouH=1&GQd0EjaqX=1&pmdoXJC4W=207

Betsy


----------



## akpak

Betsy,

I actually just returned one of those. It had no structure at all, so my stuff kept getting all flopped over inside it. Also I don't trust too many magnetic closures on my bags. I know they don't do anything to flash-memory based devices (like most of our portable stuff), but I have had them erase gift cards and the like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good to know!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

Everybody has been begging me to bring my iPad to work so they could see it but I didn't want to do that until I got some type of protection for it. Until I find the perfect case - I bought a purple (rubber) cover like the Belkin Grip Vue (but not by Belkin). It's a great fit. Then I got a purple neoprene sleeve similar to the Incase sleeve (but not by Incase). The sleeve has a zippered pocket on the outside which is good.

_Then_, I even bought a matching purple microfiber cloth keeping in the bag to clean the screen. 

I'm set for now and I love all of it.


----------



## Bren S.

Kindle Gracie said:


> Everybody has been begging me to bring my iPad to work so they could see it but I didn't want to do that until I got some type of protection for it. Until I find the perfect case - I bought a purple (rubber) cover like the Belkin Grip Vue (but not by Belkin). It's a great fit. Then I got a purple neoprene sleeve similar to the Incase sleeve (but not by Incase). The sleeve has a zippered pocket on the outside which is good.
> 
> _Then_, I even bought a matching purple microfiber cloth keeping in the bag to clean the screen.
> 
> I'm set for now and I love all of it.


That sounds like a cool set. 
Where did you find a purple microfiber cloth ? I used to see them all over the place in colors, but now I only see the black or white/ecru cloths.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> Where did you find a purple microfiber cloth ? I used to see them all over the place in colors, but now I only see the black or white/ecru cloths.


You might find them near where they keep the reading glasses. That's where I found mine. I have them in just about every color. (My son wears glasses and I keep them in just about every room of the house and in each of my purses so I always have one around)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got this one at Target in the house cleaning supplies.  It's about the size of a bath/washcloth.  That's a great suggestion about the eyeglass cloths.  They are a little bit smaller than the one I got.


----------



## Someone Nameless

or, here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Brite-Dusting-Microfiber-Cloth-Colors/dp/B0000AQOAP/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1273024570&sr=8-2

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/collections/mediaStorage/portableStorageAccessories?10037418=&utm_medium=feed&productId=10017915&utm_source=google_products


----------



## Bren S.

Thanks Heather and Sandra


----------



## Bren S.

Here's a link for a site called iPad Case Finder

They have lots of sleeves and some cases to look at on the site,thought someone might find it helpful.

http://ipadcasefinder.com/


----------



## luvshihtzu

My new hot pink Piel Frama leather cover was delivered today.  It looks good and sturdy.  I like the corners.  Am still waiting for my iPad to be delivered, so I am not sure how well the cover will hold the iPad up for typing or viewing.  Has anyone else got their new Piel Frama cover to try out?


----------



## ayuryogini

luvshihtzu said:


> My new hot pink Piel Frama leather cover was delivered today. It looks good and sturdy. I like the corners. Am still waiting for my iPad to be delivered, so I am not sure how well the cover will hold the iPad up for typing or viewing. Has anyone else got their new Piel Frama cover to try out?


How do you like the color? Is it as bright pink as it looks on screen?
If I ordered I would probably get the pink one as well, but I'm not sure; I like dressing my Kindle in all sorts of colors, but might be going a little more neutral for the iPad (unless I find something beautiful in purple; where are all the purple covers? so far, nonexistent! [as far as I know]).

When do you get your iPad? I can't wait to hear how it actually works for people.


----------



## luvshihtzu

ayuryogini,

I bought the iPad used from a Kindleboards member and am waiting for it to be shipped.  I went the check route in order to keep the seller from paying the huge PayPal fees.  

The hot pink Piel Frama is a little bit darker, but more subdued than the picture shows, but is still very bright.  It exactly matches my iTouch Piel Frama cover in color.  I would have preferred the magnet closure, but all cases.com had in stock was the one with a snap closure. The site said today that it would be about another week and a half before the next pre-order pink shipments would be made.


----------



## GinnyB

I am using Apple's case for now. Inside the case, I placed an apple silk wipe pad that came with my iPod Touch. It's inserted such that it looks like a cloth flap when you open the case. Since it's folded into the inside edge, it doesn't reach all the way across the iPad screen, but I use it as is when I wipe down after use. I suppose I could pull it out and wipe the whole screen, which I do, but not all the time. 

You can buy a dozen silk eyeglass wipes from eBay for about $4. I gave several to my son who carries his iPad from patient to patient. He loves it because he can load a modality for a shoulder or knee exercise, flip it and the patient sees a video (non flash) of how to do a particular exercise. That generates more fingerprints. 

Louis Vuitton announced an iPad sleeve for $360. Not a case, but a sleeve! I can't wait to see the price of a case! ha ha! ($500+ ha ha).


----------



## ayuryogini

This post is little late to the microfiber cloth question, but when I attended the iPad class at the Apple store, I asked them what they would recommend to clean the screen because the fingerprints drive me absolutely crazy. 
They recommended the iKlear that they sell there. it's a little pricey ($19.95), but I decided to get it anyway (it comes with 3 microfiber cloths, as well as travel packs).
I have to say, it is AMAZING!!!!!!!  I can't believe how it has cut down on the fingerprints!!! I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it for myself. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Thanks for the recommendation.  I just ordered the small iKlear kit through Amazon for the iPad.  Think I'll do it that way instead of a screen cover this time around.  My Kindle screen is still perfect with no screen cover.  Used a screen/film on my iTouch and thought it was a waste of time, energy and money.


----------



## GinnyB

http://www.igearusa.com/clnalepacawi.html

I really like this one! I do not like Apple's $39 case. It doesn't angle it enough for me in the landscape mode. Angles too much in the portrait mode. Plus the front flap doesn't secure. This one is $29 and snaps closed, plus allows various degrees of angle.

Hmmm... Is there a Louis Vuitton case? oy!


----------



## ayuryogini

GinnyB said:


> http://www.igearusa.com/clnalepacawi.html
> 
> I really like this one! I do not like Apple's $39 case. It doesn't angle it enough for me in the landscape mode. Angles too much in the portrait mode. Plus the front flap doesn't secure. This one is $29 and snaps closed, plus allows various degrees of angle.
> 
> Hmmm... Is there a Louis Vuitton case? oy!


Have you already received the case? Is it real leather? I like all the ways it can angle; 
Here is your Louis Vuitton iPad Sleeve made of CANVAS for $365 
(that leather Vaja with the Swarovski crystals is looking like a pretty good deal right now)


----------



## GinnyB

I saw the Louis Vuitton sleeve. I already have a Javo-Edge sleeve for $19 ha ha ha! Big price diff, eh? ha ha

No, I have not received that distressed leather case. I am talking with the guy who makes them. Well, I'm blogging, not really personally chatting. He's making changes to the bag - adding pockets that can hold the charger and ear buds as well as a larger pocket to hold the bluetooth keyboard (I have one of those - love it). 

So I'm waiting. Of course, that'll no doubt jack up the price as well as the weight, but I like that it's a "purse" as well as case/stand. It weighs 2 pounds as is. Will probably weigh more with the mods. I just fell in love with it!  One guy asked if they could put on his Navy Wings logo (he was an F18 pilot), so I asked if they could put the Corvette logo on (I race and show mine). We'll see.

I'll keep the list posted with links to this bag. I wish I wasn't addicted to bags!


----------



## ayuryogini

Here is a great article, showcasing some iPad cases; some of which haven't been mentioned here:
http://www.inewsandapps.com/iphone-accessories/top-ipad-case-reviews


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> Everybody has been begging me to bring my iPad to work so they could see it but I didn't want to do that until I got some type of protection for it. Until I find the perfect case - I bought a purple (rubber) cover like the Belkin Grip Vue (but not by Belkin). It's a great fit. Then I got a purple neoprene sleeve similar to the Incase sleeve (but not by Incase). The sleeve has a zippered pocket on the outside which is good.
> 
> _Then_, I even bought a matching purple microfiber cloth keeping in the bag to clean the screen.
> 
> I'm set for now and I love all of it.


 Okay so where did you buy all of this? Links please.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here you go: They were sold out just after I bought mine, but I see they are back in stock. It's a great fit and the cutouts are perfect too. I like the way it feels in my hand because the iPad is slippery otherwise. I have one of these on my cell phone too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00396OXXC/ref=oss_product

The purple neoprene sleeve I got at Target. It's a 10.2" mini-laptop bag. There's not one like it on the Target site. It has a pocket on the outside and is the same color purple. I also got the microfiber cloth at Target. It's very color coordinated and if I never get anything else, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## ayuryogini

KindleGracie, thanks for sharing; I love all the purple.
I've been lamenting the lack of purple cases, but then I realized M-Edge has purple covers; I guess because I have one (a Prodigy) for my Kindle I hadn't thought of getting the same one for the iPad; 
I'm kind of like Betsy, I'm still pretty happy with the Apple cover; it has its drawbacks, but I like how thin it is, making it easy to put in my purse and provides just enough protection.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered the Apple cover a good while back but I'm not sure when it will ever come!


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> I ordered the Apple cover a good while back but I'm not sure when it will ever come!


I just got a notice that my cover is on it's way and should be here by Thursday. I am *so* nervous with my iPad nekked I can't wait for it to get here. I also have one of those stretch to fit over covers coming thinking maybe that will help too


----------



## Someone Nameless

Mine order says 'ships May 17, delivers May 20'....did yours ship close to the estimated time?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, rho!!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Mine order says 'ships May 17, delivers May 20'....did yours ship close to the estimated time?


Let me know how you like the apple cover when you get it.


----------



## rho

Yes it did I think it was supposed to ship today in fact. It is in Hong Kong as of 6am ... I didn't realize they came from there too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

That means I have at least another week.  If anyone does not like their Apple cover, I'd be happy to buy it and cancel my order.  I think I'll post this on the WTB board just in case anyone found something else and is wanting to get rid of theirs.


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> That means I have at least another week. If anyone does not like their Apple cover, I'd be happy to buy it and cancel my order. I think I'll post this on the WTB board just in case anyone found something else and is wanting to get rid of theirs.


That is a good idea. I love mine but maybe there is someone who wants to sell there's.


----------



## ayuryogini

Kindle Gracie said:


> Mine order says 'ships May 17, delivers May 20'....did yours ship close to the estimated time?


My experience with Apple is that they don't give you a date unless they are pretty committed to it (or an earlier date).
I had a mid-May date for my camera thingy and received it a week before my iPad (pre-ordered the 3G so received it on their first 3G roll-out).
I ordered my case and iPad on March 23, and received my case 1-2 wks before the iPad; I don't know how that will translate for you, but I don't think it should be too much longer for you.
Although I keep looking at all the iPad cases coming out, I'm pretty happy with my Apple cover; it's slim and protective enough for transporting; I don't think it would help much if it was dropped, but that's what I have SquareTrade for.

I hope you get your cover soon.


----------



## lynninva

My order for the Apple iPad case also says 'ships May 17, delivers May 20.'  But when I checked the status today, it says 'Prepared for shipment.'  I would love to get it this week.  

I have family coming to visit & I would feel better showing off the iPad if it had a protective case.  For now, I have a neoprene sleeve (designed for an HP netbook) that I store it in for safekeeping.  I don't want to take the iPad out of the house until I have a good cover.


----------



## Eeyore

Today's update from Oberon Design concerning their new iPad cover:

"Over the last several months we’ve worked on 3 separate designs including a slipcover. The one we’ve settled on for now is very much like our DX cover but with extra features to accommodate the internal keyboard. The dyes we work with are expensive and we want to keep the costs of the cover down. We... wanted to keep you in the loop and we will be ready shortly, thanks for your patience!"

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

WOOO HOOO!  My Apple cover has shipped.


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> WOOO HOOO! My Apple cover has shipped.


----------



## akpak

I'll probably be asking for an Oberon cover for my birthday


----------



## mwb

Eeyore said:


> Today's update from Oberon Design concerning their new iPad cover:
> 
> "Over the last several months we've worked on 3 separate designs including a slipcover. The one we've settled on for now is very much like our DX cover but with extra features to accommodate the internal keyboard. The dyes we work with are expensive and we want to keep the costs of the cover down. We... wanted to keep you in the loop and we will be ready shortly, thanks for your patience!"
> 
> Best Wishes!


I'm eagerly awaiting the word from Oberon on when we can order and what they look like.

I ordered the CrazyOnDigital Black Leather Carrying Case Cover which just arrived today to carry me over until I can get an Oberon one.

Of course given my iPad won't arrive until probably next week, the case seems lonely...


----------



## luvshihtzu

I just went through the lonely case episode, but now I finally have my iPad (32 GB/Wi-Fi) thanks to a seller here on KindleBoards.

One of you on this thread asked how the new Piel Frama cover was working and I can finally tell you.  It is lousy for the typing angle, but works nicely for the horizontal stand.  I do place it on one of my linen placemats so it is less likely to slip.

As for typing, I just used a tip I found here and used an old three ring binder to set the cover against.  It is the perfect angle, no glare and I can type with ease.

The leather of the Piel Frama is wonderful and it holds the iPad nice and snug.  I have the Fuchsia color cover and the screen lily pad background complements it.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Someone Nameless

luvshihtzu, I'd love to see pictures of your combo.


----------



## luvshihtzu

For now it will be a week or more before I get around to taking pictures.  I have to play with my iPad.  Then pictures will have to be e-mailed individually.  I have never mastered photos on this site.


----------



## hsuthard

I just saw this deal and wanted to share, I may end up ordering to see how it looks. The case comes in LOTS of pretty colors!

From Dealmac.com:
http://www.handhelditems.com/packs-reusable-ipad-antiscratch-matte-finishing-screen-protector-p-134151.html 
Matte Screen Protector 3-Pack for Apple iPad for $5 + $3 s&h
HandHeldItems.com offers the Anti-Glare Matte Screen Protector for Apple iPad 3-Pack for $9.99. Add coupon code "ipadmatscreen" to cut it to $4.99. With shipping at $2.85, it's the lowest total price we've seen this quantity of iPad screen protectors by $3. Deal ends May 31.

http://www.handhelditems.com/ipad-flip-leather-case-with-magnetic-kick-stand-tangerine-free-screen-protector-p-134388.html
HHI Faux-Leather Case for Apple iPad for $13 + $3 s&h
HandHeldItems.com offers this HHI Flip Leather-like Case for Apple iPad in nine colors (Red pictured) for $22.99. Add coupon code "ipadflipkstand" to your cart to cut it to $12.99. With $2.85 for shipping, that's a $10 drop and the lowest total price we could find for this particular case. It features a screen protector, magnetic closure, faux-leather construction, and more. Deal ends May 31.
Hotness:


----------



## JeffM

Eeyore,

I sent an email to Vaja about that brown leather case we both like. Since I was unable to find it on their site I asked for some help. Here was the response:

Hi, 
We will release new versions in a week approximately, including the brown Mamut moro displayed.  Please check the site then to see all the options being offered. 


Best regards,

Maria Cecilia
García Querol
Customer Care Department
www.vajacases.com


----------



## Eeyore

JeffM said:


> Eeyore,
> 
> I sent an email to Vaja about that brown leather case we both like. Since I was unable to find it on their site I asked for some help. Here was the response:
> 
> Hi,
> We will release new versions in a week approximately, including the brown Mamut moro displayed. Please check the site then to see all the options being offered.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Maria Cecilia
> García Querol
> Customer Care Department
> www.vajacases.com


Thanks JeffM. I knew they were slowly releasing a new cover every couple of weeks but didn't know when they were going to release the brown one. Now I know what the name of the new design is called. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anne said:


> Let me know how you like the apple cover when you get it.


My Apple cover just arrived. I must say, I was very surprised. When I pulled the box out I could not imagine a cover was in _that_! It's so thin! So far, I really like it! It doesn't give much bulk or weight to the case and that's good.

What is the purpose of that flap? I don't get it!


----------



## rho

not loving the Apple cover. I wish it had a cut out or something for the clicky button. On mine it is lifted a little right where that is and I keep trying to push it down so it is flush to the iPad. It will do till I read lots more reviews as cases come in. And it does feel more secure to carry it with the cover on even though it isn't any real protection for it. 

Sorry a bit cranky. I have been up since 6 am yesterday and it is wearing on me at this point.


----------



## Someone Nameless

After using it for a short while, I will say this, the edges are sharp, aren't they?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> After using it for a short while, I will say this, the edges are sharp, aren't they?


How do you like it? Do you think you will stick with it, or go with a different cover?


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's not too bad.  Considering the price, I'll probably stick with it for a while.  I do like the angle for typing.  I'm sitting in a porch swing with it on my lap right now and it's working well.  Also, it fits in my purple noeprene sleeve perfectly with the cover on it so that's good.  I'll probably still take it out and use the purple grip case at home.


----------



## Eeyore

Kindle Gracie said:


> What is the purpose of that flap? I don't get it!


Congratulations Kindle Gracie!

Take the flap, fold it around the edge of the iPad and into the sleeve. It protects the iPad and prevents it from accidently sliding out.

I was also a little mystified by the sharp edges. The only thing I could think of is that it acts as a shock absorber if you drop your iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Now I see!  At first I thought it stuck out to the front, maybe as some kind of stabilizer when using the stand.  The edges are odd, but I do like how lightweight it is.  I don't think it provides as much protection to the screen like an Oberon does.


----------



## rho

Eeyore said:


> Take the flap, fold it around the edge of the iPad and into the sleeve. It protects the iPad and prevents it from accidently sliding out.


Thank you I wasn't figuring that out either. Makes sense now


----------



## Someone Nameless

And now I can hold it like I do my kindle in the Oberon, whith my hand slid behind it.


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> My Apple cover just arrived. I must say, I was very surprised. When I pulled the box out I could not imagine a cover was in _that_! It's so thin! So far, I really like it! It doesn't give much bulk or weight to the case and that's good.
> 
> What is the purpose of that flap? I don't get it!


If you put the front cover in the flap. You can stand the cover up.


----------



## planet_janet

Eeyore said:


> I was also a little mystified by the sharp edges. The only thing I could think of is that it acts as a shock absorber if you drop your iPad.


I agree, I think the case was intentionally designed with the edges for the purpose of protecting the iPad against drops.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's not a terribly fancy case, but buy.com has a one-day special at their eBay store, with a two-pack of these neoprene cases for iPad selling for $9.99, free shipping! The same two-pack sells for $19.99 at the regular buy.com store.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400121913128

I know nothing of these cases except what I've seen on the internet. I've bought from buy.com and consider them reliable vendors (but am not associated with them other than as an occasional customer).

The deal goes away at 8:00 AM Pacific Time on May 16. I'm not buying it myself, I prefer my Apple case.

WARNING: See GadgetGirl003's post below. Not sure if she had a one-time fluke, or if the deal is now gone


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's not a terribly fancy case, but buy.com has a one-day special at their eBay store, with a two-pack of these neoprene cases for iPad selling for $9.99, free shipping! The same two-pack sells for $19.99 at the regular buy.com store.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400121913128
> 
> I know nothing of these cases except what I've seen on the internet. I've bought from buy.com and consider them reliable vendors (but am not associated with them other than as an occasional customer).
> 
> The deal goes away at 8:00 AM Pacific Time on May 16. I'm not buying it myself, I prefer my Apple case.


BUYER BEWARE. After hitting "buy" and then "Pay Now" a message comes up saying that the item now costs $19.99.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you are interested, I bought one like that from this seller and it's fine. (BUT I see under his items for sale that he has these at all prices now and some of them are $8.95 for shipping!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/IPAD-CASE-NEOPRENE-SLEEVE-BLACK-/300427973942?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f2e71536#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's not a terribly fancy case, but buy.com has a one-day special at their eBay store, with a two-pack of these neoprene cases for iPad selling for $9.99, free shipping! The same two-pack sells for $19.99 at the regular buy.com store.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400121913128
> 
> I know nothing of these cases except what I've seen on the internet. I've bought from buy.com and consider them reliable vendors (but am not associated with them other than as an occasional customer).
> 
> The deal goes away at 8:00 AM Pacific Time on May 16. I'm not buying it myself, I prefer my Apple case.
> 
> WARNING: See GadgetGirl003's post below. Not sure if she had a one-time fluke, or if the deal is now gone


The link still goes to an active listing showing the items for sale for $9.99. I have sent an email to the seller, but of course since it is the weekend, I don't expect a response before Monday. Based on all of the positive feedback that this seller has received I am thinking that the $9.99 price was posted in error on ebay.


----------



## Chad Winters

I bought the Kroo EVA case from Amazon 
while i wait for the Macally to become available. It seems nice but I can't quite decide what to do with the straps. It has a Velcro strap that seems to go across the screen to keep it in the case when closed, but I'm worried it might scratch the screen


----------



## zeferjen

Hey guys - I just wanted to give you a heads up that a LOT of people have reported fraudulent credit card charges after ordering off the Macally site. See the link below.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=916888


----------



## Someone Nameless

Update on my Apple case after 24 hours of use - The more I use it, the more I like it!


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> Update on my Apple case after 24 hours of use - The more I use it, the more I like it!


I love my apple cover too.


----------



## rho

Kindle Gracie said:


> Update on my Apple case after 24 hours of use - The more I use it, the more I like it!


How funny I was just coming on here to say the same thing. It is really growing on me. I wish it had a flap to close it up though like my M-Edge one do. I would feel a bit more secure that way


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, if it had something to keep it closed, it would be almost perfect.  I suppose we could resort to huge rubber bands.


----------



## Eeyore

Posted one hour ago on Oberon's facebook page:

"Hey gang good news on Ipad covers.. we are less then a week away from release.. (we are hoping to have them up by the weekend) we are in final testing and you are going to love them! We wanted to make CERTAIN they are perfect and please note we are ONLY doing corners.. we are no longer using velcro in any of our designs.. thanks again!"

Best Wishes!


----------



## OberonDesign.com

I hope you don't mind my chiming in but I wanted to let you know we will be releasing our Ipad covers within the week and hopefully over the weekend.. I will post here when we have the link up but wanted to give you a heads up.. thanks for your support!


----------



## Anne

OberonDesign.com said:


> I hope you don't mind my chiming in but I wanted to let you know we will be releasing our Ipad covers within the week and hopefully over the weekend.. I will post here when we have the link up but wanted to give you a heads up.. thanks for your support!


I cannot wait to see the iPad covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

OberonDesign.com said:


> I hope you don't mind my chiming in but I wanted to let you know we will be releasing our Ipad covers within the week and hopefully over the weekend.. I will post here when we have the link up but wanted to give you a heads up.. thanks for your support!


I've been waiting for these! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been waiting for these! Can't wait to see them.


Me, too. I've been putting off ordering anything besides my Apple cover; 
I'm hoping Oberon has the one.


----------



## Cindy416

I ordered this from iPad CoVeR CrAzY on Amazon.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51u4lTT0OOL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

It's not a bad cover at all, except for the fact that it has a strong chemical odor, especially around the strap on the back. When I slide my hand under the strap for extra comfort and security, my hand quickly takes on the odor. (I asked my husband what he thought, and he says it smells like leather. I have an Oberon....I know what leather smells like!  It's not nearly the same.)

Just wondered if anyone else has had this problem. I'm going to return my cover to Amazon, as I can't get the smell out of my nose. Yuck! It's not terribly noticeable around the part of the case that holds the iPad, but is more localized around the inside of the front flap.


----------



## mwb

OberonDesign.com said:


> I hope you don't mind my chiming in but I wanted to let you know we will be releasing our Ipad covers within the week and hopefully over the weekend.. I will post here when we have the link up but wanted to give you a heads up.. thanks for your support!


I'll be counting the days. Well, not literally. But I am eagerly it.

Then I'll be eagerly awaiting the shipment...


----------



## akpak

So... Here's my "system" as it stands now (waiting on an Oberon someday for the iPad)


















That's the X-Small Custom Messenger by Timbuk2, Borsa Bella's iPad bag and Large Gadget Bag, and "Quest" Decal Girl skins for the K2, iPad and DSi XL.

The second picture is everything stuffed in the messenger. There's actually lots of extra room, and when I want more protection I load the iPad and K2 in the BorsaBella bag and put that inside the messenger.

Pretty happy with the whole system. The messenger isn't overly large, and holds more than it seems looking at the outside


----------



## Eeyore

Glad you like the Timbuk2 bag! I think you win with the "She/He who dies with the most toys wins" category.    

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, that collection looks beautiful together!

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini

akjak, great collection; nice job putting it together.
thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## corkyb

akjak said:


> So... Here's my "system" as it stands now (waiting on an Oberon someday for the iPad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful AkjaK!
> What are the two gadgets on the left, an iphone and netbook? And what is the red cover on the phone or little gadget and what is the red OBeron sun cover to the left of that?
> Curious minds want to know...
> Paula ny
> 
> That's the X-Small Custom Messenger by Timbuk2, Borsa Bella's iPad bag and Large Gadget Bag, and "Quest" Decal Girl skins for the K2, iPad and DSi XL.
> 
> The second picture is everything stuffed in the messenger. There's actually lots of extra room, and when I want more protection I load the iPad and K2 in the BorsaBella bag and put that inside the messenger.
> 
> Pretty happy with the whole system. The messenger isn't overly large, and holds more than it seems looking at the outside


----------



## akpak

iPhone and Nintendo DSi XL. Not sure what the case on the iPhone is called, but they have them at AT&T stores. The Oberon Sun is their card holder, which I use as a wallet


----------



## OberonDesign.com

Oberon pads are on sale friday


----------



## JeffM

As much as I love Oberon, I'm giving Vaja a try this time around. I fell in love with this case when Eeyore posted a link a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.vajacases.com/img/layouts/tap442is_M.jpg

Already ordered it, and there is a 15% off code good til May 30th: MACSTORIES

They're in stock. I'm curious to see long it takes to ship.


----------



## sixnsolid

I ordered an Oberon tonight and am going to order an Otterbox when they come out - different protection for different scenarios


----------



## gadgetgirl003

sixnsolid said:


> I ordered an Oberon tonight and am going to order an Otterbox when they come out - different protection for different scenarios


I keep my ipod touch in an Otterbox and have been trying to decide if I want to get one for my "Out for delivery" ipad once they are released. The Otterbox gives great protection, but is so bulky.


----------



## akpak

The Vaja Adgenda case looks awesome.. Too bad I'm going to have to wait for my birthday in august, and there probably won't be a coupon then


----------



## corkyb

JeffM said:


> As much as I love Oberon, I'm giving Vaja a try this time around. I fell in love with this case when Eeyore posted a link a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.vajacases.com/img/layouts/tap442is_M.jpg
> 
> I can't find this on the site anywhere. Is it the book version with the stands or the one where the front comes off? Can you provide a better link? I think I want to order it if it's the book version. Does the other one have the same stands? I just can't get good pictures of how this cover works on their site and I can't find this beautiful color anywhere.
> Paula ny
> 
> Already ordered it, and there is a 15% off code good til May 30th: MACSTORIES
> 
> They're in stock. I'm curious to see long it takes to ship.


----------



## Eeyore

corkyb--

The Vaja case JeffM mentioned is a case where the cover comes off and can be fitted onto the back. There is only one design that has the book version with the stand, called the Vaja Leather Agenda cover. The cover JeffM is getting is a "Limited Edition", because Vaja only has a very small amount of the special leather available to make the covers. I believe it is sold out now which is why you don't see it on the website (except for the link that JeffM put that has the picture.) The color and special leather treatment is called "Mamut moro." Quite a few other people on other iPad websites have been drooling over it when the Mamut covers became available for sale.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I wonder if hubs would blow a gasket if I bought the crystal Vaja case...   

After the week I've had, I could chalk it up to retail therapy....


----------



## Eeyore

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if hubs would blow a gasket if I bought the crystal Vaja case...
> 
> After the week I've had, I could chalk it up to retail therapy....


Go for it Heather! After all the hard work you do both here at KB (God knows I see you still on KB weeknights after midnight) and at home, you do deserve to have at least a little toy with bling. 

Get the pink or green crystals, I think they flash the best!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Patrizia

Anyone have a link to the crystal cases I have looked everywhere online and cant find them ;0


----------



## corkyb

Eeyore said:


> corkyb--
> 
> The Vaja case JeffM mentioned is a case where the cover comes off and can be fitted onto the back. There is only one design that has the book version with the stand, called the Vaja Leather Agenda cover. The cover JeffM is getting is a "Limited Edition", because Vaja only has a very small amount of the special leather available to make the covers. I believe it is sold out now which is why you don't see it on the website (except for the link that JeffM put that has the picture.) The color and special leather treatment is called "Mamut moro." Quite a few other people on other iPad websites have been drooling over it when the Mamut covers became available for sale.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks Eeyore. Didn't you order a vaja case in addition to the Piel Frama or was it a noreve and piel frama? That vaja case is beautiful. Problem is what if I don't like it? I don't want to pay to ship to Argentina. I like the typing ability of the apple case and can't tell if I would like the Vaja or the Oberon without trying them or hearing others reviews. Also the vaja case has too many color combos in the agenda style. I can't decide which one I like. I like the one shown, but I also like the lavendar and violet stripe (or vice versa, can't remember).
Paula ny
Paula ny


----------



## Eeyore

It was the Noreve and Piel Frama. I just drooled at the Vaja Mamut case, LOL. Noreve case won't arrive until mid or late June. Hopefully JeffM will post some pics of his new case when it arrives.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Patrizia said:


> Anyone have a link to the crystal cases I have looked everywhere online and cant find them ;0


Patrizia, go to www.vajacases.com and click "products" on top, then iPad on the drop down. Then on the bottom of the new page the crystal case is the fourth one from the left. Click on it and a new window opens up. You can view it and if you hit the orange customize button you can pick leather and crystal colors. You can even have something printed on the back and see what it looks like.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Patrizia

Oh I found it alright.. now I am wondering what colors.. its really not easy to see on the site.. any ideas on color combos.. I am totally confused.. I like the black with the white/clear crystals but am now leaning towards the mulberry and white crystals.. I need ideas


----------



## ayuryogini

Patrizia said:


> Anyone have a link to the crystal cases I have looked everywhere online and cant find them ;0


I see Eeyore beat me to it, but I hope you get that case; I absolutely love it and would love to enjoy it, if even vicariously.

I think the Wood Smoke with red Crystals looks really stunning; sounds weird, but it's pretty, at least on the site.


----------



## Patrizia

That is pretty, I am a girly girl though so I wanted pink.. the mulberry is the closest.. but your right that combo looks good as well. I wish it were a little bigger on the site so I can see some others.. you guys are bad.. I had NO idea this existed until today.. it's really gorgeous.. but keep throwing ideas at me.. I am open to all


----------



## ayuryogini

The Lilac Grey with pink crystals, girly, subtle, spectacular!!

I've been drooling over this case for months.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hubs would flip over a $350 case... I'll just continue to drool from afar. I like the Friar Brown with Pink crystals, although the Wood Smoke with Red is gorgeous too.


----------



## Patrizia

the grey is pretty with the pink and I am looking at the friar brown as well.. I like the mulberry but I am worried I would get sick of it after a while because it is so bright.... choices choices.. keep throwing combos my way.. this thing is a work of art.. stunning.. bad bad board


----------



## Patrizia

what do we think of woodsmoke and clear? I keep looking my Iphone and I really like the clear I think they have the brightest shine next to my pink ones..I can't decide  because I like the ones you guys mentioned as well


----------



## ayuryogini

Patrizia said:


> what do we think of woodsmoke and clear? I keep looking my Iphone and I really like the clear I think they have the brightest shine next to my pink ones..I can't decide because I like the ones you guys mentioned as well


I think it would be beautiful; I'm planning on getting the Agenda, and Woodsmoke is one of my top choices. I started a thread for it, I'd love your opinion.


----------



## JeffM

Vaja still hasn't charged my card. I'm worried they took my order, ran out of stock and haven't told me yet.

I'll let you know when it is changed, and of course I'll post pics.

The crystal cases are amazing! I'm sure you will love them.


----------



## Anne

JeffM said:


> Vaja still hasn't charged my card. I'm worried they took my order, ran out of stock and haven't told me yet.
> 
> I'll let you know when it is changed, and of course I'll post pics.
> 
> The crystal cases are amazing! I'm sure you will love them.


Please post picture once you get your cover.


----------



## Rasputina

Does anyone have the Vaja because I'm wondering how you like the removable front, I'm not sure I'd like that and I am concerned I'd set it down and forget where I left it.


----------



## Eeyore

Rasputina said:


> Does anyone have the Vaja because I'm wondering how you like the removable front, I'm not sure I'd like that and I am concerned I'd set it down and forget where I left it.


Rasputina, you don't have to set the front of the cover down. If you click on some of the images button, you can see how the front clips on to the back of the cover to form one piece.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

Here is a link to a Vaja cover review. Pictures are also included in the review.

http://www.gadgetoid.com/2010/05/17/vaja-ivolution-top-sp-leather-ipad-clamshell-case-review/

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore, thanks for that great info on the Vaja; super helpful; they sound like great cases.


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> Here is a link to a Vaja cover review. Pictures are also included in the review.
> 
> http://www.gadgetoid.com/2010/05/17/vaja-ivolution-top-sp-leather-ipad-clamshell-case-review/
> 
> Best Wishes!


Eeyore thanks for the link. They do sound like good cases.


----------



## VictoriaP

Has anyone gotten the M-Edge Executive for the iPad yet?  Based on the generally good reviews for M-Edge Kindle covers, I recommended this one to DH and he bought it through Amazon yesterday.  I'm hoping I didn't steer him wrong.  LOL

I'll say for myself, after using the MacAlly Bookstand for four days, I wouldn't begin to consider a case that didn't allow for a supported typing position.  I can't wait to see reviews for the Noreve as I wish the MacAlly was both better made and came in leather.  I likely won't change this one out until it's falling apart, but if/when I do, i'm hoping someone's brought out a nicer quality version at around $75 or less.  The extreme light weight is a big selling point, and the typing angle is just about perfect for me.


----------



## BK

VictoriaP said:


> Has anyone gotten the M-Edge Executive for the iPad yet?


Funny, I was just coming here to ask the same question! I've been very happy with my M-Edge Kindle cover (I got the GO cover), so was considering getting an iPad cover to match. I would really like to read reviews first though instead of being a trailblazer! Hard to believe the M -Edge covers have been available since late April and no one has posted about them!


----------



## Patrizia

I have the executive and it works just fine.. it is a good case, I am pleased with it


----------



## VictoriaP

Does anyone else find they've got different priorities in iPad cases versus Kindle ones? Or that they're now eying their Kindle cases a little differently? 

A quick "first look" at the M-Edge Executive:

This is definitely an elegant case that doesn't scream "iPad in here". Straight out of the box, the first thing I noticed was the feel of the leather; there's really nothing else that feels quite like that. There's a slight chemical smell, presumably from the leather dyes, but it's not bad and it's clearly something that will fade with time and airing. The brown finish is even, and a nice change from the deluge of all black covers that are on the market right now. LOL I would have personally preferred tone on tone stitching through; I don't like the way the white stands out against the color.

The corners are solidly stitched and hold the iPad very securely. Because I'm not a corners kind of girl, the only comparison I can give you is my K2 Oberon, which was one made before they came out with the narrower corner straps. That case had a fair amount of "play" in the straps--nowhere near enough to endanger the Kindle, but enough that if you were the least bit OCD about how the device fit into the case, it might drive you crazy. There's no give in the M-Edge; the iPad fits very snugly into the corners, and they're placed perfectly so as not to interfere with the on/off switch or the orientation & volume controls. Excellently designed and implemented.

On my home scale, the case weighs out to 14.4 ounces. By contrast, the MacAlly Bookstand is 6.4 ounces; of course, the MacAlly has absolutely zero padding. From a protective standpoint, the M-Edge would win hands down. It has a narrow margin of cover around all edges of the device, which should help some with any drops. The thickness of the case and its weight are substantial, but not unwieldy. It's a case I wouldn't mind carrying, because it doesn't feel quite as heavy as I expected, although you do add nearly a pound to the overall weight of the device.

Functionally speaking, well, I'm probably the wrong one to ask, since this case is completely not what I need in a cover, but I'll put my observations in for now and add DH's once he gets a chance to use it a bit.

I'm really not liking the long tab closure. I like the fact that there's no magnets involved, and no velcro, but it's a little awkward to deal with when actually using the iPad--there's just no good place to put it. I don't like the additional space in the spine when the cover is folded back. No landscape frame position or typing position. No portrait frame position. This case adds protection, but I don't think it enhances the functionality of the iPad, and to me, that's critical. _Edited to add: After a bit of playing around with the strap, DH found that you can coax the case into a freestanding landscape viewing position that does seem to hold its position fairly well._

If what you want is a nice cover to protect your investment and you've no interest in using it to position the device certain ways, I can certainly recommend this one. I'm definitely interested in seeing DH's opinion tonight, and over a day or two of using it, as that's exactly what he says he wants in a cover. It's going to feel very different from using a nekkid iPad, that's for certain.

Added comments from DH: He loves it. The leather is a good color and feel. He's pleased as well with the overall construction, and the journal-like appearance is exactly what he wanted. More later as he uses it, but he's very pleased.


----------



## Cuechick

I saw this today...and if you look underneath there is a more manly version...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod107920012&parentId=cat18060746&masterId=cat16130742&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000553cat17640731cat16130742cat18060746&ecid=NMSGHMiPad_cover


----------



## VictoriaP

Octochick said:


> I saw this today...and if you look underneath there is a more manly version...
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod107920012&parentId=cat18060746&masterId=cat16130742&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000553cat17640731cat16130742cat18060746&ecid=NMSGHMiPad_cover


No cutout for the Home button?! What gets into people's heads when they design these things?!

It's cute, there's no doubt, but blocking the controls makes no sense.


----------



## Eeyore

VictoriaP, thanks so much for the review of the M-Edge Executive case! It's the personal observations and concerns about a case that are so helpful for the rest of us who don't have that particular one.

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

Here's a cute Etsy sleeve for a Simpsons fan....


----------



## arshield

I got a bag last week for my ipad that I really like. It isn't a messenger or computer looking bag. It is a sling bag (sort of looks like a large fanny pack that you put over your shoulder.) It has generous pockets for gear and space for my kindle and uses a bungy panel to keep your stuff in place.

I was just going to post a short review here, but I cannot figure out how to thumbnail the pictures here and didn't want to swamp the page with large images.

I did a fairly long review on my blog. http://www.mrshields.com/?p=1164

There is a 20% off coupon until Tuesday if you are interested.


----------



## VictoriaP

For those waiting on the Quirky Cloak, an update:

http://aquirkyblog.com/2010/05/cloak-the-road-to-completion/

Looks like they're still at least two weeks out--they're encountering some interesting manufacturing difficulties. Unlike some places, they're certainly being very open about them though! Fascinating reading and viewing.

I have to say, I always thought this one was an interesting idea, but definitely not for me. I'm not sure what I think now. I hate silicone, and I'm not fond of such enclosed designs. But the hinge (which oddly enough, turned out better than they expected from a manufacturing standpoint) and the two easels really may make this one of the most functional cases on the market, if they can pull it off. While I'm not enough of a believer to pre-order one, I think I'm going to be keeping an eye out for additional updates, and for reviews once it releases.

Plus, of course, they're after my heart by releasing a pink version. LOL


----------



## Meemo

I haven't been keeping up with this thread since DH got an M-Edge cover for his iPad, so forgive me if these have been posted already.

http://www.boxwave.com/accessories/apple-ipad-cases_3779.htm

And I'd be sorely tempted by this one, especially for under $22 including shipping! http://www.handhelditems.com/kroo-ipad-melrose-leather-case-light-pink-p-135612.html


----------



## Eeyore

JeffM said:


> As much as I love Oberon, I'm giving Vaja a try this time around. I fell in love with this case when Eeyore posted a link a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.vajacases.com/img/layouts/tap442is_M.jpg
> 
> Already ordered it, and there is a 15% off code good til May 30th: MACSTORIES
> 
> They're in stock. I'm curious to see long it takes to ship.


Haven't heard from JeffM for a while. He should be receiving his Mamut case today or tomorrow. I hope he posts a review in a few days. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Sandpiper

Got my Smart Case from WaterField today. Love it too like the Slip Case for my K1. 

http://sfbags.com/products/ipad-cases/smartcase-ipad.php


----------



## Eeyore

Here's a link from a customer who finally received their Orbino Padova case that ayuryogini had wanted. Fine Italian leather. It took a 9 week long wait.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10089054&postcount=47

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for that info, Eeyore. 
Personally, I don't understand people's gripes about having to wait a long time for things, especially when they are hand-crafted, but that's just me.

Still kind of wishing I'd just bitten the bullet and ordered the Vaja Agenda before the ridiculous price increases and the decreasing choices of colors, but I think everything happens for a reason, so in some ways I'm kind of glad, e.g., people on other sites have reported lesser quality w/Vaja iPad covers, than with Vaja's other products. From the site, though, it's still looks like such a beautifully tailored cover.

I'm really quite happy with my beautiful purple Oberon Roof of Heaven cover; sometimes, I just like to hold it and admire it. It protects my iPad nicely, and I know that a lot of care went into making it, plus, for all the craftwork that went into it, it's reasonably priced. I also appreciate that they haven't been raising their prices every couple of weeks.

I think the Orbino is still a gorgeous cover, but I don't like that large margin of leather around the edges, and I think some of their cut-outs could be finessed. Thankfully, that has saved me some money!

I appreciate you keeping us current with so many of the new & updated products, etc. Thanks!


----------



## corkyb

I really wish I had purchased the Vaja agenda when the price was lower and they coupon was out.  I could kick myself actually.  I haven't seen anything else that even looks like it approaches the ability to have it in a nice cover and be able to set it in a position that would be good for typing.  Maybe the Oberon, but I'm not convinced.  I have two DX oberone covers and I don't think I could use it for typing if the DX were able to be used in landscape mode for typing.  I just don't think it's high enough or stable enough.  I should try it out with my ipad though and see how it fares.  I think the covers are basically the same design.
Paula ny


----------



## Pushka

pidgeon92 said:


> It's about time.
> The prices are reasonable. Not shipping 'til June is a bit of a bummer. I really don't want to have mine naked for a month. Or two. Or three, depending on how long it takes them to actually get them.
> *sigh*
> OK, I ordered one for myself and one for my husband. I guess I'll just have to be careful until these arrive.


These look perfect so I have ordered one too. Guess we are looking at August now. I am thinking I could use them for the kindle too, and I see they now have a strap on the clutch.
http://www.happyowlstudio.com/news.html


----------



## VictoriaP

I like the idea of the Happy Owl clutch, but I suspect in practice it would prove to be annoying to me.  I noticed the last time I looked at their site that in all of the pics with the clutch folded back behind the iPad, the clutch side was completely empty.  In real usage, of course, it will never be that way.  It's likely to be filled with all sorts of odd shaped and lumpy items that will be anything BUT flat.  Couple that with no actual way to set it into a typing position (using sunglasses?  I think not, I'm not interested in breaking my favorite Brightons!), and I think it's going to turn out to be one of those things that's way better in concept than implementation.

But when the reviews prove me wrong, I'll pay the increased price, because darn it all, they really are cute!


----------



## Anne

Pushka said:


> These look perfect so I have ordered one too. Guess we are looking at August now. I am thinking I could use them for the kindle too, and I see they now have a strap on the clutch.
> http://www.happyowlstudio.com/news.html


I ordered The Wallet Lite


----------



## hsuthard

I bet if I had that clutch I'd take my iPad along with me more often. I like the blue, and I like the idea, but it doesn't look usable while inside the case at all.


----------



## GinnyB

Pushka said:


> These look perfect so I have ordered one too. Guess we are looking at August now. I am thinking I could use them for the kindle too, and I see they now have a strap on the clutch.
> http://www.happyowlstudio.com/news.html


Ooooh! I went bonkers over this one! Exactly what I need when I'm at car shows, races, etc. (I ordered red to match my Corvette!) When I'm at these functions I always fret over leaving my iPad and/or Kindle behind (camera too). I tuck things in and under stuff, but still, I fret. This way, I can get up and walk around and carry my iPad with me! I love it! Doesn't appear that my BlackBerry will fit, but then it rarely fits into anything except my J'Totes! I will not part with my BB though.

http://templebags.com/blog/?p=1222
I have been waiting since May for this guy to post photos of his new design that has pockets and the like, but it's been forever and nothing has come up. Plus, I think his leather will be much too heavy and the price is up there - still I like the look of the "Indiana Jones" Temple bags.

Now I can't wait for my red clutch to arrive! I have two autocross events coming up this weekend as well as in August. Doubt I'll get it by then. So glad I scour this forum!


----------



## DawnOfChaos

These might be a little out of place since the thread seems to have more stylish cases, but Otterbox has just released their cases.

http://www.otterbox.com/ipad-cases/


----------



## pidgeon92

When HappyOwl sent me the pics of the new prototype, I didn't like it anymore. I ordered two of these from Amazon, and I am quite happy. I got a red one, my husband's is smooth black. I believe it is real leather, though it has an odd odor that I hope will fade. The iPad's fit snugly in both of them, and the screen cutout is accurate. It's currently $37.95.


----------



## VictoriaP

My latest:



M-Edge's Leather Page sleeve in Pebbled Purple, my gift from Octochick's recent giveaway. I LOVE IT!

Weight-wise, it's hard to believe just how light this sleeve is, yet the construction is such that I have zero doubt the iPad will be safe in it. The interior lining is very soft, so no fretting about scratches, and the fit with a Decal Girl skin is just snug enough that you need not worry about the iPad ever falling out. The purple is gorgeous, a very dark plum shade that is more subtle than most purples...it goes beautifully with the purple in the Borsa Bella Mulan fabric, which is terrific since that's the purse I'm carrying the most right now.

For those using a plastic or silicone "case", no way this would fit with another case on. It's definitely sized for a naked iPad. But I think it would be plenty of protection on it's own.

Hubby is still very enamored of his M-Edge Executive iPad book style cover, so I have to say we've done well with M-Edge so far! I wouldn't hesitate to recommend either of these cases at this point. Both appear to be fine products, and the Executive case has worn very well over the first month of heavy use.


----------



## Eeyore

A review of the long awaited Quirky Cloak iPad case (with pictures) has been posted on the Macrumors site. From what some of the posters have said, it is a major dust magnet.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=978540

Best Wishes!


----------



## jaspertyler

I have been out of touch on here, but wanted to say that I got my Oberon case and I think it is still the best case out there for protection and beauty.  I do not worry about my iPad in the case.


----------



## MrTsMom

jaspertyler said:


> I have been out of touch on here, but wanted to say that I got my Oberon case and I think it is still the best case out there for protection and beauty. I do not worry about my iPad in the case.


I want one so-o-o-o-o-o bad! If only Katie wasn't so doggone set on going to college this fall... the things we sacrifice for our kids...


----------



## corkyb

which oberone did you get?  Can you post pictures of it with the ipad in it?
Thanks
Paula


----------



## lynninva

Eeyore said:


> A review of the long awaited Quirky Cloak iPad case (with pictures) has been posted on the Macrumors site. From what some of the posters have said, it is a major dust magnet.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=978540
> 
> Best Wishes!


I ordered the blue Cloak case because I like the options to use it as a stand in both vertical and horizontal positions. I'm glad you posted the link to the reviews of the black case. After reading them, I decided to cancel my order. The Apple case is working well for me.

The Cloak would have cost me $51 including shipping. I decided I would much rather put that money toward a new K3 - helps justify springing for the 3G model.


----------

